# The baseball playoffs thread 2018



## SquarePeg

Thought we might want to have a thread to chat about the playoffs instead of using Coffee House.  

What do you all think of Sox/Yanks tonight?  I'm hoping Sale was taking it easy during his last outing and will be ready to let it fly tonight against those beasts from NY.  

Just turned on the Cleveland/Houston game, 4-2 so far.  I have to root for Cleveland because of the Francona connection.  Sorry Dave H.


----------



## SquarePeg

As expected, David Price stunk up the place in his playoff start vs NYY.  I hope Cora was lying when he said he would still be a starter for the playoffs.  While I thought Cora was a bit quick with the hook last night, I don’t think it would have made a difference.  Price just can’t get his big boy pants to stay up during important games.   

Everyone thought the Sox bullpen would be the weak point but last night it was starting pitching and lack of offense - the two thinks that carried them toball thise wins.  The bullpen, considering what they were asked to do the past 2 nights, was pretty good.  

Astros look good.  Will be interesting to see if Cleveland can bounce back.


----------



## Gary A.

Now the Coffee House will have nothing to chat about.


----------



## Gary A.

I think Atlanta will win one for the home crowd tonight, even though Buehler is running hot.


----------



## Gary A.

Astros are looking good.  JC thought the Indians would make the WS ... ain't gonna happen.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Now the Coffee House will have nothing to chat about.



Coffee?  Pennies?  Weather?



Gary A. said:


> I think Atlanta will win one for the home crowd tonight, even though Buehler is running hot.



Pulling for the Dodgers but was hoping it would be a better series.  Thought Colorado would dominate tonight but they’re down 4 already.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Astros are looking good.  JC thought the Indians would make the WS ... ain't gonna happen.


Well, they still have a chance but it doesn't look good. I guess there pitching isn't up to the task. I've been wrong a lot in the game of baseball, no doubt. 

Milwaukee will have not lost a game in 3 weeks when it opens the NLCS on Friday, incredible.  They look like a WS type team, a team of destiny. Their manager was a spunky player in his playoff days. He is so calm and collected.

Dodgers made a game of it I see as I had to go to bed. Been on the road since 4:30. My boy Chris Taylor got them all knotted up but they still lost. Dodgers Brewers series? Never would have thought that at the end of 2017 season. Dodgers got to win this next one. 

Yankees are a dangerous team now that they stole one in Fenway. The Red Sox fans probably dislike Price even more than the Tigers fans. He was never on point in the playoffs, he just doesn't have the mental makeup of a playoff pitcher. His propensity to hang balls in the barrel zone are his demise.  I would have put him in the bullpen and started Wright but what do I know. Here's the thing, he never has pitched well against the Yankees as long as I can remember, horrible post season stats. That one is a head scratcher to me. My guess is Dave Dombrowski made Cora put him in the rotation. I'm rooting for Boston only because I would love a Peg vs. Gary WS. That will make this thread super fun. JD Martinez looks just like my son. He's on the far left


----------



## SquarePeg

Yes I can see the resemblance!  Wow.


----------



## Gary A.

@JC: You owe me a buck.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Yes I can see the resemblance!  Wow.


I took him to a Tigers game and we had seats close to the Tigers dugout. We got close during batting practice and the team got a huge kick out it, especially Miggy. They were all checking hum out pointing at him, my son said he looks nothing like me, I'm handsome....lol he could grow a beard in 8th grade....


----------



## SquarePeg

Got the Cleveland/Houston game on.  It's nice to hear Orsillo and Eckersly calling the game.  Eck is hilarious with his "cheese" talk and his unabashed love of the game.  He's got some great stories when he gets rolling.  Orsillo calls a good game.  Miss having them in Boston.  

Speaking of announcers/talking heads - I was super impressed by Joe Girardi on the mlb channel the other night.  Excellent insight on the Sox/Yanks game.  He had some really good explanations/guesses on the hitters and catchers moves when breaking down some of the key plays after the game.   

Yikes, Cleveland pitcher just made some terrible errors and now it's tied with 2 on...


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Got the Cleveland/Houston game on.  It's nice to hear Orsillo and Eckersly calling the game.  Eck is hilarious with his "cheese" talk and his unabashed love of the game.  He's got some great stories when he gets rolling.  Orsillo calls a good game.  Miss having them in Boston.
> 
> Speaking of announcers/talking heads - I was super impressed by Joe Girardi on the mlb channel the other night.  Excellent insight on the Sox/Yanks game.  He had some really good explanations/guesses on the hitters and catchers moves when breaking down some of the key plays after the game.
> 
> Yikes, Cleveland pitcher just made some terrible errors and now it's tied with 2 on...


I heard G man too. He is brilliant but to militant. He really was an advanced manager but probably a little to tight for the millennial player. 

Rich Hill is a warrior. He is ugly and mean. This is a man you want in your fox hole. I think he is the nastiest pitcher in baseball. He is 100% every pitch. IF I could duplicate a pitcher, I would make a staff of him. Chris Taylor would be my medic.

I was wrong with Cleveland.


----------



## Gary A.

Bottom of 7th, LA 6 - Atlanta 2.


----------



## SquarePeg

Atlanta is done.


----------



## jcdeboever

I agree.


----------



## jcdeboever

Big hit by Freese and Machado.  Dodger bullpen looking good.


----------



## jcdeboever

BoSox spanking the monkey out of the Yanks. Nice.


----------



## SquarePeg

Yes - it's about time!  Was wondering where the offense went the last 2 games.  Lots of high fives over here tonight - joy in Mudville.  Will be interesting to see what Cora does with Price if the Sox advance.  I expect it will be Porcello tomorrow night and then Sale if needed in a game 5.


----------



## Gary A.

After the Dodgers powered their way through Atlanta, Mary Lou and I had some udon for dinner.  I noticed lots of Dodger caps floating around out there in the Southland.

(But I am apprehensive about the Brewers. The Brewers have been winning continuously for so long I fear they may have forgotten how to lose.)


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> After the Dodgers powered their way through Atlanta, Mary Lou and I had some udon for dinner.  I noticed lots of Dodger caps floating around out there in the Southland.
> 
> (But I am apprehensive about the Brewers. The Brewers have been winning continuously for so long I fear they may have forgotten how to lose.)


It will be better if the Dodgers can steal game 1 in Milwaukee. Maybe settle the momentum down. You do see it, teams  come into the playoffs hot and go for the ride. The Dodgers were 4 - 3 during regular season not that it really means anything. It should be a good series.


----------



## Gary A.

The Dodgers, in particular Kershaw, have steeled their resolve and seem to be determined not to be denied.  Kershaw is getting older, the team has been improved ... I think Kershaw will carry the team both mentally and pitching to and through the WS. This may be Kershaw's best and final chance to win the WS.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> The Dodgers, in particular Kershaw, have steeled their resolve and seem to be determined not to be denied.  Kershaw is getting older, the team has been improved ... I think Kershaw will carry the team both mentally and pitching to and through the WS. This may be Kershaw's best and final chance to win the WS.



He would be a fool to opt out and I seriously doubt he will. Seager should be back at some point next year so losing Machado is not earth shattering. Some people think Seager is the best SS in baseball when healthy, keyword here is healthy. They still have a lot of controllable players at their core but you right, this may be the best opportunity. This team has some great young talent as well. The Dodgers are gonna be in the playoffs a lot moving forward.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 164220


Wonder what kind of camera that photog uses?


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164220
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what kind of camera that photog uses?
Click to expand...

Nikon.


----------



## jcdeboever

3 ex-Tigers making an impact for the BoSox. Peg owes me


----------



## SquarePeg

Love to see the NYY fans taken out of the game early.


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou and Gary spent the day running errands ... in our Dodger caps.


----------



## jcdeboever

NY fans are stupid, blaming the manager. Get some talented starting pitching and some guys that get on base and catch the ball first. They live and died by the long ball, doesn't translate well in today's game. Sanchez has to be the worst defensive catcher I've ever seen. Sabathia going off about ump Angel Hernandez is stupid. Brett Gardner should have caught that ball in the 3rd, that killed them. Got to make that play. Ok Red Sox nation, here comes some real pitching.


----------



## SquarePeg

While I am genetically obligated to agree that NYY fans are stupid, I do think Aaron Freakin Boone has to own his managing mistakes.  They have a killer bullpen and he should have been quicker with the hook. In a win or go home situation, cc was not at his best and should have been pulled sooner. 

 Other than that, NYY were lucky it was only 4 runs as Sox left them loaded twice I think?  Porcello was really really good.  9th inning was agony.  Nunez and Pearce were both clutch.  Nunez really rose to the occasion compared to his regular season play and that pick by Pearce to end the game?  Play of the series.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> While I am genetically obligated to agree that NYY fans are stupid, I do think Aaron Freakin Boone has to own his managing mistakes.  They have a killer bullpen and he should have been quicker with the hook. In a win or go home situation, cc was not at his best and should have been pulled sooner.
> 
> Other than that, NYY were lucky it was only 4 runs as Sox left them loaded twice I think?  Porcello was really really good.  9th inning was agony.  Nunez and Pearce were both clutch.  Nunez really rose to the occasion compared to his regular season play and that pick by Pearce to end the game?  Play of the series.


Yup, but Yankees can be pitched to. They didn't get on base. I thought Benitendy catch was the play


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I am genetically obligated to agree that NYY fans are stupid, I do think Aaron Freakin Boone has to own his managing mistakes.  They have a killer bullpen and he should have been quicker with the hook. In a win or go home situation, cc was not at his best and should have been pulled sooner.
> 
> Other than that, NYY were lucky it was only 4 runs as Sox left them loaded twice I think?  Porcello was really really good.  9th inning was agony.  Nunez and Pearce were both clutch.  Nunez really rose to the occasion compared to his regular season play and that pick by Pearce to end the game?  Play of the series.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, but Yankees can be pitched to. They didn't get on base. I thought Benitendy catch was the play
Click to expand...


Also a key play.  He makes a lot of great catches - the Sox have such a great outfield that I think we take it for granted sometimes.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I am genetically obligated to agree that NYY fans are stupid, I do think Aaron Freakin Boone has to own his managing mistakes.  They have a killer bullpen and he should have been quicker with the hook. In a win or go home situation, cc was not at his best and should have been pulled sooner.
> 
> Other than that, NYY were lucky it was only 4 runs as Sox left them loaded twice I think?  Porcello was really really good.  9th inning was agony.  Nunez and Pearce were both clutch.  Nunez really rose to the occasion compared to his regular season play and that pick by Pearce to end the game?  Play of the series.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, but Yankees can be pitched to. They didn't get on base. I thought Benitendy catch was the play
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also a key play.  He makes a lot of great catches - the Sox have such a great outfield that I think we take it for granted sometimes.
Click to expand...

Y'all sure do. JD is not as bad as people think he is either. He was pretty steady in Detroit until he ran into the wall and broke his elbow. But we probably won't see him a lot out there.

 The Astros are gonna have their hands full. I think they have the better pitching but I think y'all are deeper position wise. Should be a fantastic series.


----------



## SquarePeg

Looking forward to it.  I'm hoping the long wait for game 1 will give the sox a chance to rest up and the Astros a chance to get lazy.


----------



## Gary A.

When you're hot ... the wait always kills you in baseball.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> When you're hot ... the wait always kills you in baseball.



Let's hope so!!!  It's happened so many times.  Good Luck to my fav Dave Roberts and his Dodgers.  I will wear my Dodgers cap on Friday.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Looking forward to it.  I'm hoping the long wait for game 1 will give the sox a chance to rest up and the Astros a chance to get lazy.


I just seen them in Dunkin donuts, Ortiz was in there too, he probably picked up the bill.

I'm on my way to Acadia to get all the stuff @Destin left in the park, I like free stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're hot ... the wait always kills you in baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope so!!!  It's happened so many times.  Good Luck to my fav Dave Roberts and his Dodgers.  I will wear my Dodgers cap on Friday.
Click to expand...

Roberts is soooooo good.  We all love him out here.  (He was happy to get to California, the door didn't hit him on his way out. )


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou is looking at Dodger tickets ... there is an area called the "All You Can Eat Pavilion".  Must be where JC sits.


----------



## Gary A.

We have tickets for Wednesday's game.


----------



## SquarePeg

Yeah the nephew texted me earlier looking to get some tickets from the Bank of Favorite Aunties.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> We have tickets for Wednesday's game.



Cheapest seats for Sox games 1 and 2 are $165 for standing room only in the right field roof section.  Approximate view:


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have tickets for Wednesday's game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheapest seats for Sox games 1 and 2 are $165 for standing room only in the right field roof section.  Approximate view:
Click to expand...

The ground is blown out


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have tickets for Wednesday's game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheapest seats for Sox games 1 and 2 are $165 for standing room only in the right field roof section.  Approximate view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ground is blown out
Click to expand...


Yes and overcooked on the saturation as well.


----------



## shadowlands

GO ASTROS!!! REPEAT!!!


----------



## Gary A.

The tickets for game six are starting at $615.


----------



## shadowlands

I'll be watching at home. Boom! Beer in my fridge and clean restrooms! Parking is free, in my garage.


----------



## Dave442

Now that the Yankees are out I'm not sure who to root against . 
Don't have a Dodgers hat to wear, I'm sure my brother and sister will cover me on that front.


----------



## SquarePeg

Dave442 said:


> Now that the Yankees are out I'm not sure who to root against .
> Don't have a Dodgers hat to wear, I'm sure my brother and sister will cover me on that front.



Got to be the BoSox.  They are a highly likable group.


----------



## Gary A.

Damn Yankees.


----------



## Dave442

Just spoke with my sister, they have tickets for the three games at Dodger Stadium next week. But she found out the Wednesday game is at 2pm and she is going to miss that due to work (only photography students would rather go to class than watch a potential game 5).


----------



## SquarePeg

Cora confirmed today that he will start Price in game 2.  Ugh.  I’m sure the numbers support this and he pitched great in September but past performance indicates he just can’t handle the pressure of a post season start.  Clutch is real and numbers can’t measure it and he doesn’t have it.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Cora confirmed today that he will start Price in game 2.  Ugh.  I’m sure the numbers support this and he pitched great in September but past performance indicates he just can’t handle the pressure of a post season start.  Clutch is real and numbers can’t measure it and he doesn’t have it.


Dave Dombrowski is making this decision, not Cora. Cora is into the analytics, Dombrowski is not. Tigers didn't even have an analytics department until he left. This is the messy part of the game for managers, meddling management. Cora will just get through it and take the blame if it all falls apart. Astros in 5... I hope I'm wrong because I want a Peg vs Gary WS... ps thanks to Dombrowski, Tigers won't be back for decades.


----------



## SquarePeg

Just back from a family dinner. Cousins in town for a wedding.  Looks like LA having a rough inning.  Lucky they only gave up 2.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Just back from a family dinner. Cousins in town for a wedding.  Looks like LA having a rough inning.  Lucky they only gave up 2.


Right. Gary is cooking a feast at home and teasing me with delicious pics as I fry baloney in a pan with a side of stale cheerios.  My wife is at Elton John concert with her friends, my birthday gift to her. Well, I did develop a roll of film, baseball is on, and my cat is glad I'm home.

I hope she don't wake me up tonight, I don't want any "someone save my life tonight" sympathy **ck...

I lied, I'll take it...


----------



## Dave442

Traveling all week, back in time to catch the Dodgers game. Wife wants to go out... and right now with the errors the Dodgers are making that is probably a good idea.


----------



## jcdeboever

Dodgers getting spanked, wife texting pics


----------



## SquarePeg

Nice seats


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Nice seats


Nose bleed. She told me kinda late


----------



## SquarePeg

Rough game for the Dodgers.  Almost a come back is worse than a spanking sometimes. I was confused/surprised by some of the pinch hitting decisions but since I don’t get to see a lot of NL games I’m not as familiar with the logic behind that.  

Looking forward to the next NL match up and the AL game 1 tonight.  Rain is supposed to stop by afternoon but it’s downright chilly here today. Not great pitching weather...


----------



## Gary A.

Dodgers had a rough start, Kershaw was terrible and four errors in a playoff is unthinkable ... but the Dodgers came back late to make a game out of it.  I missed the middle as I attended a football game. I feel the Brewers may have shot their wad and the Dodgers still rallied up and made it close.  Had the Dodgers tied, I think the Brewers would have been in big trouble as their pen had nothing but calves ... if that. Today will be the bellwether of the series.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Dodgers had a rough start, Kershaw was terrible and four errors in a playoff is unthinkable ... but the Dodgers came back late to make a game out of it.  I missed the middle as I attended a football game. I feel the Brewers may have shot their wad and the Dodgers still rallied up and made it close.  Had the Dodgers tied, I think the Brewers would have been in big trouble as their pen had nothing but calves ... if that. Today will be the bellwether of the series.


I thought they were going to pull it off. They need a win this afternoon. I hope Grandal has a poor memory, he looked like Sanchez back there last night. Horrible game for a usually solid catcher. Stuff happens.


----------



## Gary A.

"Stuff Happens" ... ain't that the truth.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 164379


I can't  get over the quality of the writing. Amazing. It is really a huge upgrade to Detroit sports writers.


----------



## SquarePeg

Big moment for the LAD. They have to hold them here!


----------



## SquarePeg

If they can steal one of these road games they’ll be sitting pretty.


----------



## Gary A.

Even/Steven


----------



## jcdeboever

What a game. Man, LA is deep. They just keep grinding. HUGE WIN


----------



## Gary A.

Great games ... those Brewers don’t roll over.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Great games ... those Brewers don’t roll over.


No, their built a lot like the Dodgers. Tough as nails. Cain is a pain in their butt.


----------



## davidharmier60

I agree with my brother from another mother in Houston. Go Stros! Repeat!


----------



## JonA_CT

Sale walks the bases loaded.


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> Sale walks the bases loaded.


Umps squeezing him a little. Likes to call the high stuff.


----------



## JonA_CT

Woof.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nunez has to make that play, should be an error. Sorry, went under his glove. Just saying


----------



## jcdeboever

JV is dealing the nasty stuff. He looks sharp as a fujifilm 80mm macro.


----------



## jcdeboever

Bregman is safe, nope I'm wrong, came off the bag


----------



## jcdeboever

I don't know but Sale looks like he is on fumes since then first inning. He just doesn't look like the Sale I watched all year.


----------



## jcdeboever

Verlander is melting


----------



## Gary A.

What happened to Verlander?


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> What happened to Verlander?


Thinking about his wife


----------



## SquarePeg

Ugh Mookie.  Swinging at the first pitch after he walked the last 3?  I mean I know you’re Mookie but man that hurt.


----------



## SquarePeg

Tied!


----------



## jcdeboever

That ump hasn't been calling that pitch all game, bad time to start.  Benintendi has a beef there. Cora went off, he's hitting the shower early. The ump must be the father of Verlanders wife.


----------



## Gary A.

Who's Nunez's father ...?


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Who's Nunez's father ...?


Freddie mercury


----------



## Gary A.

Wooowoo!


----------



## jcdeboever

He is my favorite player in the game. What a player and leader. They should change the Websters definition of clutch, and just plant his pic. This man is a tremendous human being and player.

Shoot, look at that photogs work, amazing.

LA is still trying to keep up the quality of @Gary A.


----------



## jcdeboever

OMG, I can't wait for the game tonight, I need to scour my DVR. I can't take it anymore. No hockey on, no curling, just stupid stuff. I'm going to watch Jack Morris no hitter against the whitesox.


----------



## SquarePeg

Just got offered tickets to the game tonight and had to say no.  I committed to something else months ago for my daughter.  I’ll be listening in the car and keeping up by phone for the first half of the game!  Bummer...


----------



## Dave442

That was a great game for a Red Sox fan. I was hoping the Astros would rally, but they were bit by that Green Monster too many times.


----------



## jcdeboever

Dave442 said:


> That was a great game for a Red Sox fan. I was hoping the Astros would rally, but they were bit by that Green Monster too many times.


That was a good game, I was glued to the TV. Using Porcello was a great move. After Jackie Bradley skunked it in his first AB or two, it left me thinking and almost posting, does the guy ever get a clutch hit? Then he does it. I probably watched 20 or more RedSox games this year and it seemed to me he leaves a lot of men on base. Kinsler had some ugly at bats while Benintendi was riding the pine. I guess they valued his defense despite his horrible history against Cole.


----------



## SquarePeg

I've been watching the Sox for 50 years and have never seen a ball stay up on the top of the wall padding like that JBJ shot.  I like to think that Johnny Pesky was up there working a little magic for his team.   JBJ is terrible with men on base which is why he is so low in the batting order.  

Cora's pitching moves, while successful in the end, are a bit odd.  It was a must win game, IMO and I can see his logic in going to Porcello but he was so hot and CK has been pretty dicey lately, I would have been tempted to run Porcello back out there for the 9th.  Heck I would have started him instead of Price.  Even though they had the lead when Price left and ultimately got the win, giving up 4 runs in 4 innings in a play off game is still terrible.     

I would have started Holt at 2b over Kinsler.  Holt has been on fire lately and his D is not a big step down from Kinsler.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> I've been watching the Sox for 50 years and have never seen a ball stay up on the top of the wall padding like that JBJ shot.  I like to think that Johnny Pesky was up there working a little magic for his team.   JBJ is terrible with men on base which is why he is so low in the batting order.
> 
> Cora's pitching moves, while successful in the end, are a bit odd.  It was a must win game, IMO and I can see his logic in going to Porcello but he was so hot and CK has been pretty dicey lately, I would have been tempted to run Porcello back out there for the 9th.  Heck I would have started him instead of Price.  Even though they had the lead when Price left and ultimately got the win, giving up 4 runs in 4 innings in a play off game is still terrible.
> 
> I would have started Holt at 2b over Kinsler.  Holt has been on fire lately and his D is not a big step down from Kinsler.


I meant to say Holt (Not Benitendi) instead of Kinsler. My bad, thanks for sharing that. I get those two mixed up, can't figure out why for the life of me.


----------



## Gary A.

FYI- There is a Santa Ana wind out here today.  The wind blows hot and strong from the desert(s).  Gusts of 60mph coming in from right field.


----------



## SquarePeg

All the talking heads were going on and on about Turner's clutch game winning hit in game 2.  Calling him Mr Clutch etc.  No one mentioned the 4 times he struck out in game 1, the last time in the 9th with the tying run left on 3B.  Sorry boys, Big Papi will always be Mr Clutch.  You can't be Mr Clutch when the pressure is on in the playoffs only some of the time.

Oh and jc - the picture when you look up clutch is definitely Big Papi.


----------



## Gary A.

You don't want to go there ...


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> All the talking heads were going on and on about Turner's clutch game winning hit in game 2.  Calling him Mr Clutch etc.  No one mentioned the 4 times he struck out in game 1, the last time in the 9th with the tying run left on 3B.  Sorry boys, Big Papi will always be Mr Clutch.  You can't be Mr Clutch when the pressure is on in the playoffs only some of the time.
> 
> Oh and jc - the picture when you look up clutch is definitely Big Papi.


Big Papi is in the synonym section, along with Gibby. Turner is the man! Big Papi is on TV now, along with Gibby.


----------



## Gary A.

Walks will kill you.


----------



## SquarePeg

He blew it with that dirty slide.  What's next?  Is he going to hit him with a water balloon on the slide?


----------



## Gary A.

Machado!


----------



## Gary A.

If he had thought of water balloons ...probably.


----------



## jcdeboever

I would have slid into his ball sack. Ty Cobb was cool


----------



## Gary A.

Where’s Utley when you need him?


----------



## jcdeboever

Two things... Machado's hair is stupid as is the Brewers logo


----------



## Gary A.

That’s the game.


----------



## Gary A.

Dodger’s play is a Comedy of Errors.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Dodger’s play is a Comedy of Errors.



Dodgers are tight.  Lots of bat banging and helmet slamming and frustration.  They need to do some meditation before the next game (or go full on 2004 Red Sox and have a few shots of whiskey). I think they're the better team but they are just not playing like they are.  Where's the energy and the fun and the cockiness?

And when did my fav Dave Roberts get so old?  He looks rough, like he's aged 10 years in the past 2.  Is he having health problems?  

Thanks to Bregman for trolling Eovaldi with those home run clips on Instagram.  That worked out well for the Sox when Judge decided to taunt them after game 3.  Looking forward to the early game tonight!  Will be nice to watch while not half asleep.


----------



## Gary A.

They're a bunch bums.


----------



## Gary A.

Bill Plaschke speaks for the fans and the world .


----------



## Gary A.

You're right about Roberts.  When he came here he looked as if he just got out of grad school ... fresh, ready to take on baseballdom ... a young prince.  Last night he looked beat up, dragging his ass from another long day at a boring job.  He should have shaken up the non-productive lineup earlier ... he should have realized you can't play long-ball with Santa Ana winds coming in from the outfield. But nobody was hitting Chacin ... the bats were quiet ... the stadium got quiet ... the only life in Los Angeles last night flew in from Milwaukee.


----------



## SquarePeg

Good articles.  Hoping they turn it around.  Going to wear my Dodgers hat today to reverse their curse.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg

Please show the rest of the "Naked Gun" article!


----------



## Gary A.

Really ...?


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> You're right about Roberts.  When he came here he looked as if he just got out of grad school ... fresh, ready to take on baseballdom ... a young prince.  Last night he looked beat up, dragging his ass from another long day at a boring job.  He should have shaken up the non-productive lineup earlier ... he should have realized you can't play long-ball with Santa Ana winds coming in from the outfield. But nobody was hitting Chacin ... the bats were quiet ... the stadium got quiet ... the only life in Los Angeles last night flew in from Milwaukee.



11 years ago he was the fastest man in baseball - stealing 2nd in the ALCS  when every single person in the world knew he was going to steal.  He was a super young looking 32 and now he's a very old looking 46.  I just had to google his age because I would have guessed mid-late 50's from looking at him on tv last night but I knew he couldn't be that old because 2004 was only 11 years ago!


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Really ...?


  Just made curious by the headline.  Is it baseball related?  I'll look it up.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg

I didn't think it was referring to the movie.  I assumed there was some pitcher who liked to streak...


----------



## Gary A.

A filler story.


----------



## jcdeboever

The Dodgers will turn it around tonight. They are gonna thump them. Wouldn't surprise me if it's a blow out.

 As far as the appearance of Roberts, it's a long, brutal season. Playing on the West coast doesn't help. He is probably putting in 100+ hours a week. Additionally, he is probably feeling a great deal of pressure being out managed by Counsell at every turn. Counsell is kind of beating him up in the alley. I'm kind of surprised. Counsell maybe the best manager in the NL, which is hard for me to say but I'm starting to think that. LA is such a huge market, huge expectations,  huge payroll. He will be the fall guy if they can't win it all and that is sad because he is one heck of a skipper. We're in a new era of baseball my friends.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> The Dodgers will turn it around tonight. They are gonna thump them. Wouldn't surprise me if it's a blow out.
> 
> As far as the appearance of Roberts, it's a long, brutal season. Playing on the West coast doesn't help. He is probably putting in 100+ hours a week. Additionally, he is probably feeling a great deal of pressure being out managed by Counsell at every turn. Counsell is kind of beating him up in the alley. I'm kind of surprised. Counsell maybe the best manager in the NL, which is hard for me to say but I'm starting to think that. LA is such a huge market, huge expectations,  huge payroll. He will be the fall guy if they can't win it all and that is sad because he is one heck of a skipper. We're in a new era of baseball my friends.


I was about to make the same claim, that Roberts was being out-coached.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dodgers will turn it around tonight. They are gonna thump them. Wouldn't surprise me if it's a blow out.
> 
> As far as the appearance of Roberts, it's a long, brutal season. Playing on the West coast doesn't help. He is probably putting in 100+ hours a week. Additionally, he is probably feeling a great deal of pressure being out managed by Counsell at every turn. Counsell is kind of beating him up in the alley. I'm kind of surprised. Counsell maybe the best manager in the NL, which is hard for me to say but I'm starting to think that. LA is such a huge market, huge expectations,  huge payroll. He will be the fall guy if they can't win it all and that is sad because he is one heck of a skipper. We're in a new era of baseball my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to make the same claim, that Roberts was being out-coached.
Click to expand...

Roberts is very bright. Milwaukee is gonna run out cards here and Robert's could turn the tables. I've seen it before. Robert's ran out of cards last year and Houston won the WS. In other words, he gasped their bullpen.


----------



## Gary A.

Roberts needs to be relentless.


----------



## Gary A.

Boston up 2-1, into the bottom of fifth.


----------



## Gary A.

Pearce belts one out!


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Pearce belts one out!


Pearce=mini Turner


----------



## JonA_CT

JBJ got into that one a little.


----------



## Gary A.

Grand Slam for Boston ... game’s over.


----------



## SquarePeg

JBJ with the GS!  Wow!  But not to worry, per the announcers, Bregman will win it single handedly any minute now...

And look at all those empty seats.  Those orange towels will come in handy tonight.


----------



## SquarePeg

Uhoh games overlapped by 3 mins.  MLB will start scheduling them at 4pm and 10pm just to be safe and not miss any ratings points.


----------



## jcdeboever

Wow


----------



## Gary A.

Five hours and fifteen minutes later ... Dodgers barely win.


----------



## SquarePeg

They needed that one bad!  I went to bed after the 9th. I can’t imagine watching that whole thing.  Hopefully they burned up the Brewers pen and Kershaw has a good game today.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> They needed that one bad!  I went to bed after the 9th. I can’t imagine watching that whole thing.  Hopefully they burned up the Brewers pen and Kershaw has a good game today.


You lasted longer than me. I had to get up early again. Big win.


----------



## JonA_CT

The 8:39 start tonight is killing me. I’ll maybe see 3 innings before I tuck in. (Especially since my son was more or less awake starting at 3:30 this morning).


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> The 8:39 start tonight is killing me. I’ll maybe see 3 innings before I tuck in. (Especially since my son was more or less awake starting at 3:30 this morning).


Makes me wonder if the rest of the world works... at least one game starts at 5:00.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 8:39 start tonight is killing me. I’ll maybe see 3 innings before I tuck in. (Especially since my son was more or less awake starting at 3:30 this morning).
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder if the rest of the world works... at least one game starts at 5:00.
Click to expand...


The networks are greedy for those prime time ratings points.  They can charge a lot more at 9pm than at 7.  And not having 2 games overlap...  It's annoying.  My biggest pet peeve is when they start the Saturday and Sunday games at 8pm.  I guess they don't want any young fans.


----------



## Gary A.

The Front page. (Above the fold)


----------



## Gary A.

I love the size of the photo.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Dave442

Great game, I had to hit the sack at after the 9th. Great to hear that Bellinger drove in the winning run after seeing him punch that hit to the opposite field in the 8th. Thanks Gary for the coverage, don't have any of that here.


----------



## Gary A.

Packin’ up for the game.


----------



## SquarePeg

Go Go Gary Go!  Best of luck today.  Would love to see a Sox/Dodgers WS!  Have a great time.  Don't forget to stick your leg out when Machado runs by.


----------



## jcdeboever

Lucky dog, I'm envious.  Have a great time bud! Eat a Dodger dog or two for me. Go Dodgers!


----------



## Gary A.

Perfect day for some ball.


----------



## jcdeboever

Here we go, crap umpire work begins the plate. Need to automate that


----------



## Gary A.

Kershaw is getting Better as the innings get deeper.


----------



## SquarePeg

Just got back from dinner.  LAD up 3-1 on Puig's hit.  He's a pinch hitter?  He's not a starter?  We don't get to see a lot of LAD games back here.


----------



## Dave442

View from the blimp, I think we could see Gary with a Dodger dog.


----------



## SquarePeg

Dave442 said:


> View from the blimp, I think we could see Gary with a Dodger dog.



He's in line at the vino bar.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary is teaching the vendor how to cook his meat. His wife rolls her eyes


----------



## Gary A.

Kershaw scores!


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 164591 Kershaw scores!


LMAO


----------



## jcdeboever

These are the Dodgers I've been watching all year


----------



## SquarePeg

Good Luck Gary.  Switching over to Sox pre-game so I can hear the talking heads that were writing them off after game 1 talk about how they are now the favorites.  They won  108 games, it wasn't all against the O's either.


----------



## JonA_CT

Remember how I said 3 innings? I’m fading fast. It might be one. At least the Sox put up 2 to get started.


----------



## SquarePeg

wow


----------



## JonA_CT

SquarePeg said:


> wow



People are having aneurysms in Twitter about that.

What a crazy athletic play regardless if you agree with the outcome.


----------



## SquarePeg

Apparently if it had been called on the field the other way, it would have stood as a hr.  The fan did close his glove or he would have caught it.  But to me, it looked like Mookie's glove was behind the wall...  good thing it wasn't Angel Hernandez out there.


----------



## SquarePeg

Quick, somebody tell Porcello it's the 8th inning.


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> Good Luck Gary.  Switching over to Sox pre-game so I can hear the talking heads that were writing them off after game 1 talk about how they are now the favorites.  They won  108 games, it wasn't all against the O's either.


Don’t need luck when the Dodgers are your team.


----------



## Gary A.

The day started picking up a bag of lunch to-go from Philippe’s. Above are the lines inside Philippe’s for some of the best sandwiches ever made. Gary isn’t the only Dodger fan loading up at Philippe’s.


----------



## Gary A.

JBJ puts Boston back in the lead.


----------



## Gary A.

From the top of Dodger Stadium.


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## jcdeboever

Little Papi


----------



## JonA_CT

JBJ has these streaks where he plays out of his mind at the plate. Not a bad time for one to happen.

Too bad the game ended at 1 something. A quick poll set up by WEEI, the local sports radio up here, showed that 70% of their listeners this morning didn’t stay up for the end of the game. It’s the early morning crowd...but still proof the MLB doesn’t give a hang about fans actually seeing games.


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> JBJ has these streaks where he plays out of his mind at the plate. Not a bad time for one to happen.
> 
> Too bad the game ended at 1 something. A quick poll set up by WEEI, the local sports radio up here, showed that 70% of their listeners this morning didn’t stay up for the end of the game. It’s the early morning crowd...but still proof the MLB doesn’t give a hang about fans actually seeing games.


I couldn't make it because I had to get up early. For us baseball nut jobs, its brutal. I did catch the whole Dodger game so I got my fix.

To be honest, I didn't think Boston had a chance. They are playing real good defense.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Little Papi



Love it.  Going to steal it and see if it catches on.  



JonA_CT said:


> JBJ has these streaks where he plays out of his mind at the plate. Not a bad time for one to happen.
> 
> Too bad the game ended at 1 something. A quick poll set up by WEEI, the local sports radio up here, showed that 70% of their listeners this morning didn’t stay up for the end of the game. It’s the early morning crowd...but still proof the MLB doesn’t give a hang about fans actually seeing games.



EEI sucks.  Used to listen all the time when I commuted.  Tuned in the other day and it’s a bunch of jerks trying to provoke fan reaction with outrageously stupid assertions while all yelling over each other.  Unlistenable.  At least 10 years ago there was conversation.    



jcdeboever said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> JBJ has these streaks where he plays out of his mind at the plate. Not a bad time for one to happen.
> 
> Too bad the game ended at 1 something. A quick poll set up by WEEI, the local sports radio up here, showed that 70% of their listeners this morning didn’t stay up for the end of the game. It’s the early morning crowd...but still proof the MLB doesn’t give a hang about fans actually seeing games.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't make it because I had to get up early. For us baseball nut jobs, its brutal. I did catch the whole Dodger game so I got my fix.
> 
> To be honest, I didn't think Boston had a chance. They are playing real good defense.
Click to expand...


I stayed up.  I’m up now.  Sleep is typically a low priority for me.  I can function ok on 5 hours if needed.  Just don’t expect pleasant.


----------



## SquarePeg

Such a great game!  Stressful ending.  Looked at my Fitbit heart rate data this morning and it looks like I ran a 5k at 1am.


----------



## JonA_CT

SquarePeg said:


> EEI sucks. Used to listen all the time when I commuted. Tuned in the other day and it’s a bunch of jerks trying to provoke fan reaction with outrageously stupid assertions while all yelling over each other. Unlistenable. At least 10 years ago there was conversation.



My commute is only 5 minutes now, which is about as long as I can take, haha. 

When I had a long commute a few years ago, I had switched to podcasts for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## jcdeboever

XM radio here. Not into terrestrial radio. Once you go XM, you can't go back.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

I love this shot.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary I appreciate your sharing the articles, excellent reads - thanks!

Some thoughts on last nights game...

The Mookie interference call.  In the moment, I thought Mookie's glove was in the stands and it should have been a home run.  After watching a bunch of replays from different angles this morning, I think a case can be made that the fans are leaning over the wall.  "Breaking the plane" of the field of play I guess.  One guy has his left hand resting on the edge of the wall and you can see his right hand is in front of that so he is definitely over.  He's not the one that made contact with Mookie's glove but the other guy looks to be about even with him.  Mookie hits the wall _after _the contact is made.  Hard to tell how far behind his shoulder the glove actually is.  Happy that it went the Sox way but could have easily seen it being called a hr and not being overturned.  Great point today made on one of the talk shows about how they are reviewing the call on the field and should really be reviewing the play on the field.  What does it matter what the call on the field was if it's now being decided by the replay?  Maybe the umps in NY should not know what the original call was before making their determination???  Aren't they a bit biased in wanting their organization to have made the call correctly to begin with?  It's certainly set up to favor the ump with the "enough evidence to overturn" criteria.

The Mookie throw to get Kemp out at 2nd.  Unbelievable play.  Derek Jeter flip to home level play.  He says he practices that in spring training he says.  Big mistake by Kemp to go for 2 but he's fast so I can see him getting a double off just about anyone else playing the outfield (except maybe JBJ who's arm is probably better than Mookie's).  

That catch that Reddick made on Mookie's bases loaded hit in the 9th kept Houston in the game.   Sox left a ton of men on base! 

CK is leaking runs and needs to get his **** together.  Can't have every game be an almost blew it.  

Houston had their chances to win it and just couldn't get it done in the moment.  

Price warming up in the 8th/9th was scary.  Couldn't figure out why warm him up only to leave CK in there after he walked 2 or 3 in a row (was one a hit batter?).  Maybe that's his regular day to throw?  But because of Kimbrell's inability to cleanly close the deal, we now have Price pitching on 3 days rest today after throwing full out at 1am the night before.  Ugh.  Better than him having to come into last night's game I guess.  That would really have set Price up to be the scapegoat of the season.  

Benintendi catch - obviously that was the game.  I think if he's missed it it would have been past him and the game would have been over.  Even with JBJ's speed and arm, no way Kemp doesn't score from first with his speed if it gets behind Benny.   Loved that it was Bregman that got robbed.  Karma.  

Defense is the name of the game!

Alex Cora is one cool customer.  He put his plan on the line and stuck to it.


----------



## JonA_CT

I was reading some of the commentary this morning, and relating to defense, two different writers mentioned that that Benintendi and Betts would be center fielders on nearly all other MLB teams. It makes a difference this time of year. 

My buddies and I have been discussing the Betts/Altuve play back and forth all morning. I think that it was over the wall, but Betts had such a clear play on it that it would seem unfair that the fans could intentionally interfere to change the outcome. Apples to orange comparison...but it’d be like a front row NBA fan going for the ball or pushing Lebron out of the way so he couldn’t get to it. 

It’s hard to balance that though, with stadium design. Fans want to be close to the action, and the ideas we through out in our chat this morning would solve the problem, but not in fan-friendly ways. Make the walls higher...put a six foot space between the front row and the wall...whatever. There are ways to take the fan interference piece out. Baseball is the only sport where it’s even possible really, and it’s because it is the only sport where fans literally demarc the end of the “in play”.  It seems crazy that the balance of a game can lie in random chance (since the ball was catchable, anyways).


----------



## Gary A.

We had a great day ... nothing better than an afternoon game ... well, maybe an afternoon doubleheader.  Perfect weather, 80F, dry, slight breeze cooling of to 70F by the end of the game. The fans were really into the game, loud with no letup.  Kershaw was awesome, he kept getting better as the game progressed. The Dodgers came out on fire putting men on base ... but the Brewers quickly smother that early fire. In the middle of the game, somewhat initiated by Puig, the Dodgers started going for hits instead of homeruns ... all those hits did in the Brewers.  Jansen is starting to look like his old self.

Bellinger made one helluva catch in center, which originally was called a trap/bounce.  The replay showed the glove under the ball and the call overturned. The home plate ump was all over the place with his calls and JC's point to automate balls and strikes is well taken.  But the replays really slow down the game, combined with Tv commercials and Brewer's changing pitchers every two batters ... it was a field day for the concession stands. Either the umps, right or wrong, are part of the game or they're not. This New York determination when a coach is offended ... is ... is ... unAmerican.   Let the game umpires review and determine all reviews.


----------



## SquarePeg

JonA_CT said:


> I was reading some of the commentary this morning, and relating to defense, two different writers mentioned that that Benintendi and Betts would be center fielders on nearly all other MLB teams. It makes a difference this time of year.
> 
> My buddies and I have been discussing the Betts/Altuve play back and forth all morning. I think that it was over the wall, but Betts had such a clear play on it that it would seem unfair that the fans could intentionally interfere to change the outcome. Apples to orange comparison...but it’d be like a front row NBA fan going for the ball or pushing Lebron out of the way so he couldn’t get to it.
> 
> It’s hard to balance that though, with stadium design. Fans want to be close to the action, and the ideas we through out in our chat this morning would solve the problem, but not in fan-friendly ways. Make the walls higher...put a six foot space between the front row and the wall...whatever. There are ways to take the fan interference piece out. Baseball is the only sport where it’s even possible really, and it’s because it is the only sport where fans literally demarc the end of the “in play”.  It seems crazy that the balance of a game can lie in random chance (since the ball was catchable, anyways).



Higher walls would do it but they would need to lose a few rows of paying customers so it won't happen.  Fenway is probably the worst for this in RF.  The "wall" is about waist high in some areas.  Maybe put up some plexi-glass like at a hockey game? Or some type of fencing?  Just to the height that a very athletic person could conceivably jump to.  

The Killer B's have been amazing in the outfield all year but never more so than last night's game.  Meant to add to the above that the Sox plate discipline has been unreal.   



Gary A. said:


> We had a great day ... nothing better than an afternoon game ... well, maybe an afternoon doubleheader.  Perfect weather, 80F, dry, slight breeze cooling of to 70F by the end of the game. The fans were really into the game, loud with no letup.  Kershaw was awesome, he kept getting better as the game progressed. The Dodgers came out on fire putting men on base ... but the Brewers quickly smother that early fire. In the middle of the game, somewhat initiated by Puig, the Dodgers started going for hits instead of homeruns ... all those hits did in the Brewers.  Jansen is starting to look like his old self.
> 
> Bellinger made one helluva catch in center, which originally was called a trap/bounce.  The replay showed the glove under the ball and the call overturned. The home plate ump was all over the place with his calls and JC's point to automate balls and strikes is well taken.  But the replays really slow down the game, combined with Tv commercials and Brewer's changing pitchers every two batters ... it was a field day for the concession stands. Either the umps, right or wrong, are part of the game or they're not. This New York determination when a coach is offended ... is ... is ... unAmerican.   Let the game umpires review and determine all reviews.



I like that someone else does the review so they are presumably less biased than the ump who made the original call.  I like instant replay as a whole but there are challenges and it needs to be a work in progress as technology and issues/rules evolve.  

I thought the past couple of Sox games the plate umpires have been spot on (based on the very hard to see brackets that TBS uses to illustrate the strike zone), whereas some of the Yankees series and that first game of this series, there were some really terrible ball/strike calls.  I didn't get to watch much of the LAD game but seems like offense on both teams was minimal throughout most of the game.  Pitching must have been awesome.


----------



## SquarePeg

Would love to see the Sox put this to bed tonight but with Verlander pitching against Price it is unlikely.  I think the Sox are going to let Price sink or swim out there tonight.  If they’ve miraculously got a lead late then I wouldn’t be surprised to see Sale come out of the pen.


----------



## SquarePeg

Here we go.  2 outs and CK trying again to close it out.


----------



## SquarePeg

2018 ALCS Champion Boston Red Sox!


----------



## SquarePeg

It’s on Gary.


----------



## jcdeboever

I had the games right but wrong team. Congrats to the BoSox. Happy for Price, he finally pitched like he is capable of. It had to be wearing on the poor guy.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> I had the games right but wrong team. Congrats to the BoSox. Happy for Price, he finally pitched like he is capable of. It had to be wearing on the poor guy.



Huge monkey off his back!  He looked very relieved.  Per my sister in law who has worked with him on several charity events, he is a super nice guy.  I hope his success carries over into the WS.  

I didn’t expect the ALCS to be less than 6 games. If I had guessed I would have probably said 7. 

Would love an East vs West, Back Bay vs Hollywood, humble vs cocky, Sharon vs Gary, Mookie vs Turner, the best outfield vs the best starting pitching, knock down drag out 7 game World Series!


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the games right but wrong team. Congrats to the BoSox. Happy for Price, he finally pitched like he is capable of. It had to be wearing on the poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge monkey off his back!  He looked very relieved.  Per my sister in law who has worked with him on several charity events, he is a super nice guy.  I hope his success carries over into the WS.
> 
> I didn’t expect the ALCS to be less than 6 games. If I had guessed I would have probably said 7.
> 
> Would love an East vs West, Back Bay vs Hollywood, humble vs cocky, Sharon vs Gary, Mookie vs Turner, the best outfield vs the best starting pitching, knock down drag out 7 game World Series!
Click to expand...

We're one game away from that.  LaLa Land vs Bean Town!


----------



## Gary A.

You know, our secret weapon, Taylor, has been silent at the plate ... you better hope he doesn't wake up.  Don't forget our WMD ... Puig ... and our dirty bomb M-A-C-H-A-D-O!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

The recipe for the Dodgers is simple, get on base. Manufacture the runs, stop trying to hit the long ball. Shorten the swings, the ball will still travel. Advance runners, work the counts. The Brewers pitching is worn out. Same thing happened to Robert's last year and he learned his lesson.


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading some of the commentary this morning, and relating to defense, two different writers mentioned that that Benintendi and Betts would be center fielders on nearly all other MLB teams. It makes a difference this time of year.
> 
> My buddies and I have been discussing the Betts/Altuve play back and forth all morning. I think that it was over the wall, but Betts had such a clear play on it that it would seem unfair that the fans could intentionally interfere to change the outcome. Apples to orange comparison...but it’d be like a front row NBA fan going for the ball or pushing Lebron out of the way so he couldn’t get to it.
> 
> It’s hard to balance that though, with stadium design. Fans want to be close to the action, and the ideas we through out in our chat this morning would solve the problem, but not in fan-friendly ways. Make the walls higher...put a six foot space between the front row and the wall...whatever. There are ways to take the fan interference piece out. Baseball is the only sport where it’s even possible really, and it’s because it is the only sport where fans literally demarc the end of the “in play”.  It seems crazy that the balance of a game can lie in random chance (since the ball was catchable, anyways).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher walls would do it but they would need to lose a few rows of paying customers so it won't happen.  Fenway is probably the worst for this in RF.  The "wall" is about waist high in some areas.  Maybe put up some plexi-glass like at a hockey game? Or some type of fencing?  Just to the height that a very athletic person could conceivably jump to.
> 
> The Killer B's have been amazing in the outfield all year but never more so than last night's game.  Meant to add to the above that the Sox plate discipline has been unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great day ... nothing better than an afternoon game ... well, maybe an afternoon doubleheader.  Perfect weather, 80F, dry, slight breeze cooling of to 70F by the end of the game. The fans were really into the game, loud with no letup.  Kershaw was awesome, he kept getting better as the game progressed. The Dodgers came out on fire putting men on base ... but the Brewers quickly smother that early fire. In the middle of the game, somewhat initiated by Puig, the Dodgers started going for hits instead of homeruns ... all those hits did in the Brewers.  Jansen is starting to look like his old self.
> 
> Bellinger made one helluva catch in center, which originally was called a trap/bounce.  The replay showed the glove under the ball and the call overturned. The home plate ump was all over the place with his calls and JC's point to automate balls and strikes is well taken.  But the replays really slow down the game, combined with Tv commercials and Brewer's changing pitchers every two batters ... it was a field day for the concession stands. Either the umps, right or wrong, are part of the game or they're not. This New York determination when a coach is offended ... is ... is ... unAmerican.   Let the game umpires review and determine all reviews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that someone else does the review so they are presumably less biased than the ump who made the original call.  I like instant replay as a whole but there are challenges and it needs to be a work in progress as technology and issues/rules evolve.
> 
> I thought the past couple of Sox games the plate umpires have been spot on (based on the very hard to see brackets that TBS uses to illustrate the strike zone), whereas some of the Yankees series and that first game of this series, there were some really terrible ball/strike calls.  I didn't get to watch much of the LAD game but seems like offense on both teams was minimal throughout most of the game.  Pitching must have been awesome.
Click to expand...


Have an "Out" and "Safe" button on the seats ... let the fans decide all Reviews.


----------



## SquarePeg

I love Papi but start the damn game already!


----------



## jcdeboever

Wow, what a first inning.


----------



## Gary A.

Yes ... what a first inning.


----------



## SquarePeg

It’s only a 3 run game.  Joe Buck has been talking like it’s the 9th inning since the end of the first.  Counting down outs and acting all dramatic.  He’s annoying.  I loved that he had to eat crow in 2004 and hopefully he will again.


----------



## SquarePeg

Game 7 stress.  I don’t envy you that Gary.  Hope to see the Dodgers in Boston on Tuesday.  They need to tune out that crowd and take care of business tonight.  Brewers were obnoxious with all that celebrating after every hit.  

I read today that the exact dates of this year’s WS games are the same as in 2004 and 2013. Both Red Sox championship years.


----------



## jcdeboever

What a home field advantage, is what I am seeing. The Brewers seem like a team of destiny. However, were talking the Dodgers here, a deep team that should pull their home run hitting heads out of their keister. Swinging for the fences all night. You can't beat the Brewers nor the Red Sox in this manner. You have to get on base, work the counts, slow the game down. Ryu picked a fine time to flatten his off speed stuff off. He was hanging everything.  Granted, he was due but bad timing. Justin Verlander clone going tonight, should be interesting. This kid has no hit stuff and watch him shine tonight, he is really that good.


----------



## Gary A.

Dodgers suck.  Okay ... they don't suck, but they're inconsistent ... which sucks.  There was some home field advantage ... but earlier Ryu mowed the Brewers down ... yesterday he was pitching batting practice.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 164722


Cool shot


----------



## SquarePeg

What’s wrong with Jansens heart?  It must be so hard for him to concentrate on his pitching with upcoming heart surgery hanging over him?


----------



## SquarePeg

Sox are a strong 5-0 on the road this post season,   They went 16-4 in inter league play during the regular season (9-1 on the road).   I like their chances against either NL team this WS.  

It will be interesting to see how Cora does the  line up in the NL Park.  Will they sit JBJ or Benny’s defense for Martinez’s bat?  Put him at 1B like they used to do with Big Papi?  I don’t think he’s ever played 1st for the Sox... and the throws from 3rd and ss...  

Here’s a long shot, put Mookie at 2b and sit the luke warm Kinsler?  Mookie has had a few games at 2b for the Sox but not many and not recently.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holt can play 2B. He would be my choice against RH pitchers. Devers at 3rd against RH. JD will be pinch hitter in NL against tough lefties and DH in AL. Benintendi, JBJ, and Betts have to be your OF the whole WS, they're just too good out there. You can't compromise that. Kinsler is so strong up the middle, hard to sit him against lefties. He is in there for defense. That's what I like about Cora, he values defense big time and it bore fruit so far.


----------



## Dave442

Congrats to the Red Sox.


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> What’s wrong with Jansens heart?  It must be so hard for him to concentrate on his pitching with upcoming heart surgery hanging over him?


Irregular beat ... almost killed him up at Denver ... apparently the attitude didn’t mix well with a bad heart.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Holt can play 2B. He would be my choice against RH pitchers. Devers at 3rd against RH. JD will be pinch hitter in NL against tough lefties and DH in AL. Benintendi, JBJ, and Betts have to be your OF the whole WS, they're just too good out there. You can't compromise that. Kinsler is so strong up the middle, hard to sit him against lefties. He is in there for defense. That's what I like about Cora, he values defense big time and it bore fruit so far.



In most of the inter league road games JD started in the outfield and either Benny or JBJ were on the bench.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holt can play 2B. He would be my choice against RH pitchers. Devers at 3rd against RH. JD will be pinch hitter in NL against tough lefties and DH in AL. Benintendi, JBJ, and Betts have to be your OF the whole WS, they're just too good out there. You can't compromise that. Kinsler is so strong up the middle, hard to sit him against lefties. He is in there for defense. That's what I like about Cora, he values defense big time and it bore fruit so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most of the inter league road games JD started in the outfield and either Benny or JBJ were on the bench.
Click to expand...

Yes but this is the WS. JBJ is hot, better defender, ride him while he's hot. That would be my thoughts. Defense can make a huge difference in big games. JD will get his chances, no doubt. Maybe against Kershaw and Ryu, a start would be smart for JD, then if it's a close game, defensive replacement... I don't know though, those 3 really have been playing spectacular defense, saved their bacon in a couple games. Either way, your team is excellent.  I wonder if Moreland is going to play? That dude is clutch


----------



## jcdeboever

See, get on base. Shorten them swings up, ball is gonna travel. Machado bunting caught everyone sleeping. Nice.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> See, get on base. Shorten them swings up, ball is gonna travel. Machado bunting caught everyone sleeping. Nice.



That’s one way to shut up the crowd.


----------



## jcdeboever

Puig should have had that. Hopefully doesn't bite them. Getting Hader early is perfect for LA.


----------



## SquarePeg

That last catch in left was unreal!


----------



## Gary A.

Taylor does it all!


----------



## Gary A.

I love Puig.


----------



## jcdeboever

I bet


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... he’s very entertaining.


----------



## Gary A.

So is Machado.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> LOL ... he’s very entertaining.


Yes he is. He can flat out change a game. He is a dynamic player. Dodgers were very, very patient with him and its paying off. Good for him and good for fans.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> So is Machado.


Yes he is but he is kinda of a PITA. He's gonna get paid by someone.


----------



## Dave442

Looking forward to Dodgers - Red Sox.


----------



## jcdeboever

Dave Robert's is a brilliant manager. What a team. RedSox are gonna have their hands full.


----------



## jcdeboever

Peg vs. Gary....YES!!!!!!!


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Machado.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is but he is kinda of a PITA. He's gonna get paid by someone.
Click to expand...


He’ll be a Yankee.  Bye bye Gregorious.  

I was worried that Roberts had gotten a little too cute with the pitching changes but glad it worked out. Bring on those baby blue bombers.  I hope they’re ready for 40’s and chilly because I’m sure it’ll be all 8pm starts.  Ugh 2 weeks of Joe Buck. Time to listen on the radio and mute the tv.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Machado.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is but he is kinda of a PITA. He's gonna get paid by someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’ll be a Yankee.  Bye bye Gregorious.
> 
> I was worried that Roberts had gotten a little too cute with the pitching changes but glad it worked out. Bring on those baby blue bombers.  I hope they’re ready for 40’s and chilly because I’m sure it’ll be all 8pm starts.  Ugh 2 weeks of Joe Buck. Time to listen on the radio and mute the tv.
Click to expand...

Him and ARod irritate me. Robert's was patient this year with his staff. His bullpen was better, period. Its gonna be a good one.


----------



## JonA_CT

Red Sox considering bold World Series plan for Mookie Betts and J.D. Martinez


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> Red Sox considering bold World Series plan for Mookie Betts and J.D. Martinez


Very risky but he knows his team better than anyone. Should be interesting. 

Oh this is a JonA Peg vs Gary WS! Lol


----------



## SquarePeg

JonA_CT said:


> Red Sox considering bold World Series plan for Mookie Betts and J.D. Martinez



A bit of an over statement in the headline.  No direct quote from Cora tells me the conversation went something like this:

Reporter - are you considering putting a Mookie at 2b when playing in LA to keep Martinez in the batting order
Cora - we’re considering all our options


----------



## Gary A.

Front page above the fold.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg

Thanks for sharing the news Gary.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks for sharing the news Gary.  Appreciate it.



I love all the stuff one can find in a newspaper.  Electronic media pales in comparison.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the news Gary.  Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the stuff one can find in a newspaper.  Electronic media pales in comparison.
Click to expand...


I switched to an online subscription to the Globe a few years ago.  I miss having the real paper to read but I don’t miss the heavy recycling bins and the spotty delivery.


----------



## jcdeboever

I used to have a paper route. 85 homes, ON A BIKE! I used to have to go door to door to collect. Sundays were a PITA. I did it for several years. I had to fold every one too. Winter, I walked it using a toboggan when there was snow. Collecting had some interesting moments....


----------



## JonA_CT

SquarePeg said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Sox considering bold World Series plan for Mookie Betts and J.D. Martinez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of an over statement in the headline.  No direct quote from Cora tells me the conversation went something like this:
> 
> Reporter - are you considering putting a Mookie at 2b when playing in LA to keep Martinez in the batting order
> Cora - we’re considering all our options
Click to expand...


I heard the interview in the radio. He sAid Mookie would spend some time working out at second. I can only see him using him there after some weird pinch hit situation.


----------



## SquarePeg

Hopefully he won’t be at 2nd when Machado decides to be a ‘loveable villain” again.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> I used to have a paper route. 85 homes, ON A BIKE! I used to have to go door to door to collect. Sundays were a PITA. I did it for several years. I had to fold every one too. Winter, I walked it using a toboggan when there was snow. Collecting had some interesting moments....


So we both worked at newspapers.


----------



## jcdeboever

Ok, I studied everything I could. Dodgers in 7.


----------



## SquarePeg

Sox in 6.


----------



## SquarePeg

Sox have been underestimated in every series this post season.  They won 108 games, they have the American League batting champ, likely AL mvp (and mvp runner up), a Cy Young candidate and home field advantage.  Add to that their outfield defense and their patience at the plate and I like their chances.  Here’s my very biased breakdown.  Haven’t seen much of the Dodgers other than the playoffs so basing this on that. 

Hitting - edge Sox.  Mookie can hit anything, check out JD’s numbers at Dodger Stadium.  Bottom of the Sox line up has really come through in the clutch this post season.  Dodgers like to swing for the fences, Fenway is a doubles park.  Who will be DH for Dodgers? 

Pitching - edge Dodgers. Price is a question mark, Porcello was better in relief than in his start and Kimbrell has been a leaky faucet.  Sox pitching survived the big bats on the Yanks and the Astros but it was not smooth.  Kershaw and Buehler are hot this post season.  Looking forward to seeing how Kershaw does at Fenway pitching to a full strength 1-9 line up.. 

Defense - edge Sox.  Best outfield in baseball - and don’t test their arms either.  Yes Taylor made that great catch the other night, saving the game for LAD but, it may not have been so difficult a catch if he had read it right to begin with.  He took a bad angle on that and had to recover. Puig missed at least one that he should have caught.   Also Dodgers left fielders will have to deal with the unfamiliar green monster. 

Offense - edge Sox.  The Sox have been taking extra bases all season.  No one gets from first to third or scores from first on a double more often than Mookie.  Machado and Puig have some questionable base running moves, IMO.

Manager -love then both.  Both have made unusual choices that have worked out for them.  Roberts will get a nice ovation when he’s announced at Fenway.  Roberts may have a slight edge when managing to NL rules but Cora had a  winning record in inter league play on the road (9-1).

That's my unscientific rambling.  Looking forward to a great series, the networks must be salivating at the ratings potential.  Only NYY vs LAD would generate more money.


----------



## davidharmier60

Now that our Astros are out I want Boston to beat the heck out of the Dodgers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

From yesterday:


----------



## SquarePeg

I love the Hill story line.  Perseverance and determination.  He didn't give up on his dreams.  

I don't think we'll see Roberts throwing out the first pitch.  I'm sure he has other things he should be doing before the game than thinking about that.  I expect it to be Big Papi who was 2013 WS MVP or it could be a group from the 04 team.


----------



## jcdeboever

Hill is tough as nails. He is guy I would want in my foxhole when things get harry.


----------



## Gary A.

A Few Pages From today, a 20 page special full of World Series Goodness:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

3 bathroom visits worth, nice...


----------



## SquarePeg

While I agree Ted Williams can't be pushed aside, can you really have a Red Sox all time team without Big Papi?   Also I think if current players are in the mix, Mookie over Dewey in RF.


----------



## Dave442

OK, that is the most baseball news I have seen in a long time. Ready for this to start.


----------



## Gary A.

The weather will be a factor ... a big difference between upper 70's to (shiver) mid 40's.


----------



## SquarePeg

Saw this cool grid online today.  Disregarding the stuff about the MLS Revolution because...soccer, talk about spoiled.  The current generation have no idea how sweet they have it.  I was born in 1965 and while we had a few scattered WS and Super Bowl appearances and the occasional Bruins or Celtics title run/win, I grew up in loserville!  

Now it's Title Town - what a run over the past 18 years.  Hopefully more to come.
2001 Patriots win Super Bowl
2002 Revolution lose MLS Cup
2003 Patriots win Super Bowl
2004 Patriots win Super Bowl, Red Sox win World Series
2005 Revolution lose MLS Cup
2006 Revolution lose MLS Cup
2007 Patriots lose Super Bowl, Red Sox win World Series, Revolution lose MLS Cup
2008 Celtics win NBA Finals
2009 None
2010 Celtics lose NBA Finals
2011 Patriots lose Super Bowl, Bruins win Stanley Cup
2012 None
2013 Bruins lose Stanley Cup Final, Red Sox win World Series
2014 Patriots win Super Bowl, Revolution lose MLS Cup
2015 None
2016 Patriots win Super Bowl
2017 Patriots lost Super Bowl
2018 Red Sox advance to World Series


----------



## SquarePeg

Also, Boggs should be disqualified because he went to NYY.  He's dead to us.


----------



## SquarePeg

Huge rainbow over Fenway right now.  They just showed it on the local news.  

Yaz throwing out the first pitch.  Meh - he's not a fav or mine.  James Taylor singing the anthem.  He plays a couple of shows at Fenway every summer and always sells out.  Everyone here loves Sweet Baby James.  

The network talking heads on MLB were debating if Roberts would get applauded when introduced.  IMO - he will get a standing O, guaranteed.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Saw this cool grid online today.  Disregarding the stuff about the MLS Revolution because...soccer, talk about spoiled.  The current generation have no idea how sweet they have it.  I was born in 1965 and while we had a few scattered WS and Super Bowl appearances and the occasional Bruins or Celtics title run/win, I grew up in loserville!
> 
> Now it's Title Town - what a run over the past 18 years.  Hopefully more to come.
> 2001 Patriots win Super Bowl
> 2002 Revolution lose MLS Cup
> 2003 Patriots win Super Bowl
> 2004 Patriots win Super Bowl, Red Sox win World Series
> 2005 Revolution lose MLS Cup
> 2006 Revolution lose MLS Cup
> 2007 Patriots lose Super Bowl, Red Sox win World Series, Revolution lose MLS Cup
> 2008 Celtics win NBA Finals
> 2009 None
> 2010 Celtics lose NBA Finals
> 2011 Patriots lose Super Bowl, Bruins win Stanley Cup
> 2012 None
> 2013 Bruins lose Stanley Cup Final, Red Sox win World Series
> 2014 Patriots win Super Bowl, Revolution lose MLS Cup
> 2015 None
> 2016 Patriots win Super Bowl
> 2017 Patriots lost Super Bowl
> 2018 Red Sox advance to World Series


----------



## jcdeboever

Freeze man gonna have a big game


----------



## jcdeboever

Joe Buck needs to go away. What is it? I don't get it. I'd love to see Smoltzy just cold cock him right upside his head. Just super random on TV, live


----------



## davidharmier60

Don't get me going on Joe Buck!


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Joe Buck needs to go away. What is it? I don't get it. I'd love to see Smoltzy just cold cock him right upside his head. Just super random on TV, live


The Master of the Obvious.


----------



## jcdeboever

Dodger baseball,  work the count, get on base, drive them in. Pick their opponent apart, wear them down. These veterans are brutal on a pitcher.


----------



## SquarePeg

Good game so far.


----------



## Gary A.

There is no joy in Mudville ...


----------



## grrr8scott

How many home runs has Wood given up this post season?  I cringed when they brought him in.  Oh well, we’ll beat Price tomorrow, then Ryu pitches game 3 at home.


----------



## jcdeboever

Boston looks unbeatable. Them boys can mash.


----------



## SquarePeg

What a game! LAD looked sloppy in the outfield but I’m assuming that was just unfamiliarity with Fenway.  The lack of foul territory can be hard to manage on the balls down the line on both sides. 

So many pitching changes, on both sides, even when the current pitcher wasn’t in trouble. 

Hoping Price carries over some of that swagger and attitude from his last start into tonight’s game.  

Cold and rainy here today but the rain is expected to stop around 5.  It should be very similar conditions to last night.


----------



## Gary A.

Boston, despite the score, is less overwhelming than I feared.  One lucky/unlucky pitch and one unlucky/lucky swing made the game lopsided. If LA can split the series tonight ... I see a lot of great baseball where every game will be dearly contested to the end.  To be honest, the matchup looks more like twin siblings battling it out than two different teams. 

PS- Fenway sucks.  It is so antiquated and sucky that it interferes with the play ... both mentally and physically. It is time for a new park, one with a cover so the players don't freeze to death playing a summer game.


----------



## JonA_CT

Gary A. said:


> Boston, despite the score, is less overwhelming than I feared.  One lucky/unlucky pitch and one unlucky/lucky swing made the game lopsided. If LA can split the series tonight ... I see a lot of great baseball where every game will be dearly contested to the end.  To be honest, the matchup looks more like twin siblings battling it out than two different teams.
> 
> PS- Fenway sucks.  It is so antiquated and sucky that it interferes with the play ... both mentally and physically. It is time for a new park, one with a cover so the players don't freeze to death playing a summer game.



What a unique sport that encourages a different lay out and a true home field advantage, though!

People make arguments about this for hockey too. International hockey rinks are wider than NHL rinks and the style of play is a little different. I guess the NHL rink happened to be standardized to a rink of the past in Montreal. I’ve heard people say that it should go back to the old days where every rink was a little different — make  teams built to those specifications and have a true home rink advantage again. I don’t watch enough hockey to have an opinion though!


----------



## JonA_CT

The Red Sox can’t afford to have a right fielder that can only mash and can’t field like some of their AL East competition.


----------



## jcdeboever

Very unique ballpark Fenway is. I love that it causes problems, it makes the game more interesting. It is an advantage for the home team for sure. Still, they missed two  plays that resulted in 4 runs. No excuse,  got to make those plays. Freese and Pederson got to make those plays.


----------



## JonA_CT

jcdeboever said:


> Very unique ballpark Fenway is. I love that it causes problems, it makes the game more interesting. It is an advantage for the home team for sure. Still, they missed two  plays that resulted in 4 runs. No excuse,  got to make those plays. Freese and Pederson got to make those plays.



You could also argue that in most parks, Martinez is rounding the bases after his shot to center.


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very unique ballpark Fenway is. I love that it causes problems, it makes the game more interesting. It is an advantage for the home team for sure. Still, they missed two  plays that resulted in 4 runs. No excuse,  got to make those plays. Freese and Pederson got to make those plays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also argue that in most parks, Martinez is rounding the bases after his shot to center.
Click to expand...

True, he crushed that ball. He is such a good hitter. The OF played that well. Man, he slipped on that base, that was scary. Hes got to be sore today. I'd be in bed


----------



## SquarePeg

If every park were the same, the game would be a bit boring.  I like that the parks are all different.  Dodger Stadium is said to be a "pitcher's park" and that too has it's advantages to the home team.  I'm sure those nice ERA's would be a bit larger if they were pitching in some of the other parks.  

I wish they would play fewer regular season games and have the post season in September.  If you think Fenway is cold in October, try going there in April when it's really cold. 

Today's low will be 41, rain will stop and skies will clear for tonight but it's expected to be windy.


----------



## Gary A.

JonA_CT said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston, despite the score, is less overwhelming than I feared.  One lucky/unlucky pitch and one unlucky/lucky swing made the game lopsided. If LA can split the series tonight ... I see a lot of great baseball where every game will be dearly contested to the end.  To be honest, the matchup looks more like twin siblings battling it out than two different teams.
> 
> PS- Fenway sucks.  It is so antiquated and sucky that it interferes with the play ... both mentally and physically. It is time for a new park, one with a cover so the players don't freeze to death playing a summer game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a unique sport that encourages a different lay out and a true home field advantage, though!
> 
> People make arguments about this for hockey too. International hockey rinks are wider than NHL rinks and the style of play is a little different. I guess the NHL rink happened to be standardized to a rink of the past in Montreal. I’ve heard people say that it should go back to the old days where every rink was a little different — make  teams built to those specifications and have a true home rink advantage again. I don’t watch enough hockey to have an opinion though!
Click to expand...

I believe in a level playing field.


----------



## SquarePeg

I agree with Gary.  Fenway was built in 1912.  The other parks really should have built to those specifications to keep it fair.


----------



## SquarePeg

Loved hearing the "Beat LA" chant last night!  Brought back many fond memories of Celtics/Lakers 1980's basketball.  I wasn't at the Beat LA game vs. Philly but I was at Game 7 a few years later (84) when the Celtics beat the Lakers and it was absolute chaos.  Had a $14 ticket for obstructed view seats in the old garden that my friend had camped out overnight to get.  The usher (a classmate's dad) let us sit on the stairs during the last quarter because no one was leaving their seats.  

For anyone who is unfamiliar with the origins of the "Beat LA" chant, here's a link to the story:  Origins of ‘Beat LA’ Chant | Sacramento Kings

This is an interesting account from the daughter of the man who claims he started the Beat LA chant that night:    The Origins of the Beat L.A.! Chant - The Atlantic

and with that, I must actually get some work done today!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg

Wow - they stole my storyline for today, lol.  Looking for my 19 year old self in that photo!


----------



## SquarePeg

I really had no idea until I went looking for those two links that the Beat LA chant was still used in basketball and also used in other sports by other cities.   I don't watch a lot of basketball these days...  

Beat LA, Beat LA, Beat LA, Beat LA...  it's so catchy!


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> Wow - they stole my storyline for today, lol.  Looking for my 19 year old self in that photo!


This came out yesterday, part of the 20 page WS edition.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - they stole my storyline for today, lol.  Looking for my 19 year old self in that photo!
> 
> 
> 
> This came out yesterday, part of the 20 page WS edition.
Click to expand...


You've been holding out on jc and I - not sharing full coverage?  The nerve of some people!


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - they stole my storyline for today, lol.  Looking for my 19 year old self in that photo!
> 
> 
> 
> This came out yesterday, part of the 20 page WS edition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been holding out on jc and I - not sharing full coverage?  The nerve of some people!
Click to expand...

Feel free to subscribe... all the news that’s print to fit.


----------



## SquarePeg

Here we go game 2!  Let's see what you've got LA.


----------



## SquarePeg

Benny was like a ballerina out there!  Sox need to put some hits together before this one slips away.


----------



## Gary A.

Boston is very very good.  So far, better than the Dodgers, not purely by the final scores, but their ability to score on two outs is amazing and their pitching ... so far ... is awesome. I've never seen a club who waits until two out to play ball.


----------



## waday

I watched the first game! Granted, it was because my hotel roommate wanted to watch it while I worked, but I still watched it! First World Series game I've watched in a very, very, very long time.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Boston is very very good.  So far, better than the Dodgers, not purely by the final scores, but their ability to score on two outs is amazing and their pitching ... so far ... is awesome. I've never seen a club who waits until two out to play ball.



They have almost 50% of their post season runs scored with 2 outs which is an insane percentage.    

I guess Roberts is going with the match ups/analytics for his line ups but in the AL park, with that bench and the chance to have a DH in the line up, the LAD could be a dangerous offensive team.  What do the LAD fans think of him sticking with the formula that got them this far?

Wondering if JD turning that ankle will have a big impact on the line up for the NL park Friday night.  Seemed to be nursing it a bit when he was running last night.  I read somewhere this week that his numbers at Dodger Stadium are unreal so I would think they would stick him in rf if at all possible and we may even see Mookie at 2B at some point...


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston is very very good.  So far, better than the Dodgers, not purely by the final scores, but their ability to score on two outs is amazing and their pitching ... so far ... is awesome. I've never seen a club who waits until two out to play ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have almost 50% of their post season runs scored with 2 outs which is an insane percentage.
> 
> I guess Roberts is going with the match ups/analytics for his line ups but in the AL park, with that bench and the chance to have a DH in the line up, the LAD could be a dangerous offensive team.  What do the LAD fans think of him sticking with the formula that got them this far?
> 
> Wondering if JD turning that ankle will have a big impact on the line up for the NL park Friday night.  Seemed to be nursing it a bit when he was running last night.  I read somewhere this week that his numbers at Dodger Stadium are unreal so I would think they would stick him in rf if at all possible and we may even see Mookie at 2B at some point...
Click to expand...

JD will more than likely be in there. I would think if his ankle isn't broke, they can get him ready to play. He played through some injury when in Detroit, so I know he is tough enough. You knew Betts was going to start hitting, he is to good not to. Boston is running on all cylinders. I could see a sweep here. Dodgers can't muster the big hit, its killing them.


----------



## Gary A.

Hopefully Dodgers are a warm weather team ... their bats need to defrost for some hitting.  To me, the Dodgers are more handicapped defensively than offensively.  They need to stop all those two out hits/runs ... how hard can that be?


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Hopefully Dodgers are a warm weather team ... their bats need to defrost for some hitting.  To me, the Dodgers are more handicapped defensively than offensively.  They need to stop all those two out hits/runs ... how hard can that be?



Machado has been great defensively.  Not sure who made that throw to get Kinsler out last night from left (Taylor?) but that was a great play.  Puig is playing too deep in right for Fenway. 

Going from one extreme to the other weather wise.  I think they said 89 degrees on Friday???  

How did he get from here where it looks like it is almost past him,






to here?  What a pretty ballet leap!





and he made that adjustment on landing so he didn't hit the wall!!!  Amazing.  In a post game interview Mookie said that he (Benny) has practiced that move many times.


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Gary A.

Roberts, (bless his heart), is managing with the formulas that got him to WS.  But Boston is playing outside the box. He needs to think outside the box. For an extremely successful manager, it is hard to ignore the formulas that got you to the WS.  He needs to roll with what is working, not with what got him there.  Roberts has the pieces ... he just needs to play them differently.  Can Roberts learn to play Boston Ball in a few days ... I don’t think so. Consequently, the Dodgers are pretty screwed.  (But, when the Dodgers started playing “Billy Ball”, short balls, swinging for hits, bunting, they were competitive.  It is just soooo hard to throw away an entire season, 163 games of Roberts’ Ball.


----------



## jcdeboever

Wow, pretty harsh words for a real good manager. The series ain't over yet. The bottom line so far is that he has put his players in a position to win but they don't execute. Boston's are.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Wow, pretty harsh words for a real good manager. The series ain't over yet. The bottom line so far is that he has put his players in a position to win but they don't execute. Boston's are.


Just calling them as I see ‘em.  I think Roberts has his thinking cap on ... and maybe, come tomorrow, Roberts will show a different formula.

PS- Roberts is a great manager, he brought the Dodgers back after the team was whittled with injuries. He’s in the WS ... his deeds speak loudly and attest to his skill.  Now he needs to win the WS.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, pretty harsh words for a real good manager. The series ain't over yet. The bottom line so far is that he has put his players in a position to win but they don't execute. Boston's are.
> 
> 
> 
> Just calling them as I see ‘em.  I think Roberts has his thinking cap on ... and maybe, come tomorrow, Roberts will show a different formula.
Click to expand...

I don't know. I get your logic but he really hasn't done anything to hurt them. He will be the fall guy though if they don't win. The players are just not executing up to this junction.


----------



## SquarePeg

The talking heads here have been killing Roberts for not playing his hot bats and for taking out pitchers who are not in trouble.  The funny thing is, Cora has done almost the same (not playing Holt after his 4 hit game, pinch hitting Nunez, pulling Eovaldi for Kimbrell to close) but, since it’s worked out for him so far, no one mentions it as a flaw.


----------



## grrr8scott

The Dodgers can get two strikes on Boston’s hitters, but can’t get the out.  They can get two outs, but not the third.  Boston has done a great job in those situations - that’s the difference in the series.


----------



## jcdeboever

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, pretty harsh words for a real good manager. The series ain't over yet. The bottom line so far is that he has put his players in a position to win but they don't execute. Boston's are.
> 
> 
> 
> Just calling them as I see ‘em.  I think Roberts has his thinking cap on ... and maybe, come tomorrow, Roberts will show a different formula.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I get your logic but he really hasn't done anything to hurt them. He will be the fall guy though if they don't win. The players are just not executing up to this junction.
Click to expand...


The players will be bummed big time if Robert's gets fired for not winning the WS. At the end of the day, it will be on them and they know it. Not sure the temperature of the fan base but in most major markets, they will want a change. Baseball is an interesting sport, wouldn't surprise me at all if LA wins 3 straight.


----------



## jcdeboever

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, pretty harsh words for a real good manager. The series ain't over yet. The bottom line so far is that he has put his players in a position to win but they don't execute. Boston's are.
> 
> 
> 
> Just calling them as I see ‘em.  I think Roberts has his thinking cap on ... and maybe, come tomorrow, Roberts will show a different formula.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I get your logic but he really hasn't done anything to hurt them. He will be the fall guy though if they don't win. The players are just not executing up to this junction.
Click to expand...


The players will be bummed big time if Robert's gets fired for not winning the WS. At the end of the day, it will be on them and they know it. Not sure the temperature of the fan base but in most major markets, they will want a change. Baseball is an interesting sport, wouldn't surprise me at all if LA wins 3 straight.


----------



## JonA_CT

Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.


Until he comes in at the bottom of the ninth, 2 outs, bases loaded, down 3, and Jack's one out in right center.


----------



## SquarePeg

JonA_CT said:


> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.



I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.


----------



## JonA_CT

SquarePeg said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.
Click to expand...


5 minute increments! It’s truly the key, haha. And if I turn it on and they aren’t talking about sports (because no one needs to hear Gerry Callahan’s political theory), I just turn it off.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.
Click to expand...

XM MLB channel 89. Rocks.


----------



## SquarePeg

JonA_CT said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 minute increments! It’s truly the key, haha. And if I turn it on and they aren’t talking about sports (because no one needs to hear Gerry Callahan’s political theory), I just turn it off.
Click to expand...


Callahan?  That old geezer is still spouting off?  Racist pos.  



jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XM MLB channel 89. Rocks.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking of getting Sirius radio in my car because it's old and doesn't even have the AUX option to connect tunes from the phone.  Maybe I'll surprise Princess for Christmas as she'll be getting her license in January.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 minute increments! It’s truly the key, haha. And if I turn it on and they aren’t talking about sports (because no one needs to hear Gerry Callahan’s political theory), I just turn it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Callahan?  That old geezer is still spouting off?  Racist pos.
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XM MLB channel 89. Rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Sirius radio in my car because it's old and doesn't even have the AUX option to connect tunes from the phone.  Maybe I'll surprise Princess for Christmas as she'll be getting her license in January.
Click to expand...

I can't even listen to other radio. Even when I rent a car, I get it.


----------



## JonA_CT

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 minute increments! It’s truly the key, haha. And if I turn it on and they aren’t talking about sports (because no one needs to hear Gerry Callahan’s political theory), I just turn it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Callahan?  That old geezer is still spouting off?  Racist pos.
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XM MLB channel 89. Rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Sirius radio in my car because it's old and doesn't even have the AUX option to connect tunes from the phone.  Maybe I'll surprise Princess for Christmas as she'll be getting her license in January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even listen to other radio. Even when I rent a car, I get it.
Click to expand...


You can negotiate too, I guess. I get offers all the time for $30 for 6 months. One of my friends said that he has never paid more than $100 a year for it. He lets his subscription lapse, and then he calls and haggles until he gets a good price. 

If I had a longer commute, I’d definitely have it. Fortunately for us, my trial membership in our minivan was extended through the summer, so we had it when we were driving a lot. (We put 5k miles on the van in June/July/August. We’ll be lucky to do that many from September to May.)


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 minute increments! It’s truly the key, haha. And if I turn it on and they aren’t talking about sports (because no one needs to hear Gerry Callahan’s political theory), I just turn it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Callahan?  That old geezer is still spouting off?  Racist pos.
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Local radio suggesting that JD sits because of his ankle. That would help the LA cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how  you can stand it.  Tried again to listen to some sports talk radio yesterday while waiting for Princess to finish field hockey practice.  It's just terrible.  Felger and Mazz?  Ugh the most annoying two men on the planet.  I would rather listen to Joe Buck.   And when/why did they start televising the radio shows?  Did you know about this?  Whyyyyyyyyyy?  Did we really need to see these guys?  Made it worse instead of better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XM MLB channel 89. Rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Sirius radio in my car because it's old and doesn't even have the AUX option to connect tunes from the phone.  Maybe I'll surprise Princess for Christmas as she'll be getting her license in January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even listen to other radio. Even when I rent a car, I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can negotiate too, I guess. I get offers all the time for $30 for 6 months. One of my friends said that he has never paid more than $100 a year for it. He lets his subscription lapse, and then he calls and haggles until he gets a good price.
> 
> If I had a longer commute, I’d definitely have it. Fortunately for us, my trial membership in our minivan was extended through the summer, so we had it when we were driving a lot. (We put 5k miles on the van in June/July/August. We’ll be lucky to do that many from September to May.)
Click to expand...

I can understand that. I put 5k on every two weeks. So yes, good radio is paramount with road huggers.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> I can understand that. I put 5k on every two weeks. So yes, good radio is paramount with road huggers.




Wow that is a ton of miles!  I went from taking the train to working in an office 2 miles away to working from home every day.  In the 7+ years that I have had my Pilot, I've put on just under 60K miles.  Most of that is running back and forth to Maine and New Hampshire on the weekends.


----------



## Gary A.

This article was in the ‘Calendar’ section of the Times, which is the entertain news. It’s pretty bad when the entertainment section writes a story on Joe Buck.


----------



## Gary A.

Gary uses the AUX all the time as he doesn't believe in Satellite Radio ... or even Hot Wax for that matter. He has a number of radio apps on the phone which allows him is get most everything he desires. There was a time when Gary was commuting two hours, one way and everyday to work.  Gary would commute to Ft. Irwin managing construction three to four days a week and the other days he would be at the main office in San Diego.  At the time he had a Crown Victoria ... what a great car for commuting long distances. It was like driving from your living room ... comfy, overstuffed couch, a fireplace and all. V8, 26 mpg, so much room I thought about getting a renter and it never broke.  Possibly the least sexy car on the road ... but at Gary's age he didn't care about that, especially when his espresso machine alerted him that the coffee was ready.

PS- Ft. Irwin is 30 miles outside of Barstow, in the middle of the Mojave Desert. It butts up to Death Valley.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 164975
> 
> This article was in the ‘Calendar’ section of the Times, which is the entertain news. It’s pretty bad when the entertainment section writes a story on Joe Buck.


I hope Fox listens but it probably won't.  I don't get the appeal for him from a network stand point. I like Smoltz and can tolerate Davis. He says the dumbest and most obvious things. Maybe it irritates the more seasoned baseball fans. I like the view from ex players as their insight inside the game brings additional value, for me anyway. I think Smoltz would have a lot more insight to offer but could be getting stifled a little by the program manager. Love to see Jim Leyland, Tommy Lasorda, Al Kaline, or Big Papi in the booth. Leyland and Lasorda for their unique insight on manager strategy, Kaline on players and historical commentary, and Big Papi for a modern take from a positional player to compliment Smoltz. Play by play, have no idea who would fit better. The guys in Detroit just got fired for duking it out on and off the set. Skully is older than dirt. Buck Martinez? I like listening to him, he's pretty awesome.


----------



## Gary A.

Preparations for today’s game.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 164976
> Preparations for today’s game.


Make sure to take a pic of the prize


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164975
> 
> This article was in the ‘Calendar’ section of the Times, which is the entertain news. It’s pretty bad when the entertainment section writes a story on Joe Buck.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Fox listens but it probably won't.  I don't get the appeal for him from a network stand point. I like Smoltz and can tolerate Davis. He says the dumbest and most obvious things. Maybe it irritates the more seasoned baseball fans. I like the view from ex players as their insight inside the game brings additional value, for me anyway. I think Smoltz would have a lot more insight to offer but could be getting stifled a little by the program manager. Love to see Jim Leyland, Tommy Lasorda, Al Kaline, or Big Papi in the booth. Leyland and Lasorda for their unique insight on manager strategy, Kaline on players and historical commentary, and Big Papi for a modern take from a positional player to compliment Smoltz. Play by play, have no idea who would fit better. The guys in Detroit just got fired for duking it out on and off the set. Skully is older than dirt. Buck Martinez? I like listening to him, he's pretty awesome.
Click to expand...


Don Orsillo is pretty good play by play.  Sean McDonough was great when he worked for NESN but I think he moved on to ESPN football.  He was on Monday night football for a while.  I love Dennis Eckersley in the booth as a color guy.  He is hilarious and doesn't mind outing himself with some of his stories.  Some of the other color guys the Sox have used to replace Remy have been awful.  Johnny Gomes!  Terrible.  Jared Saltimachia?  "Ummmm, ya... " before every sentence drove me insane.

I actually googled on Wednesday to see how much longer the Fox contract for the WS... *2021.*  Seems way to far away with at least 3 more years of Joe Buck.  

https://www.foxsports.com/mlb/story/mlb-completes-8year-deal-with-fox-turner-sports-93780331-100212

"Fox also will retain rights to the All-Star game and a league championship series every year, and adds coverage of two division series starting in 2014. Fox broadcast the World Series in 1996 and 1998, and has had exclusive rights in 2000.  TBS will retain the rights to air one league championship series, two division series and one wild-card game.  
MLB Network will continue to have the right to two games from one division series in the new eight-year deal.  Fox and TBS will alternate between showing the American League and National League playoffs from year to year. MLB Network’s two division series game will come from Fox’s games."


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Preparations for today’s game.



Now that’s funny.  Picked this up yesterday;


----------



## jcdeboever

I forgot about Sean McDonough, he was good. Well, I guess we're stuck with buck


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preparations for today’s game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that’s funny.  Picked this up yesterday;
> View attachment 164977
Click to expand...

I bought some but didn't make the drive home...[emoji12]


----------



## jcdeboever

I got tattoos in the prize inside. I like tattoos. It was a deplane tattoo. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Seriously, it was a tattoo of a plane and it appeared french looking. It actually made me want to party


----------



## SquarePeg

Have to make an airport run tonight at 7.  It's fairly close by so I expect to be back just in time for the game.  I'll probably miss the pregame. Who is singing the anthem?  Who is throwing out first pitch?


----------



## Gary A.

Bah Humbug, Mary Lou and Gary have a Hollywood Bowl tonight, _The Nightmare Before Christmas.  _According to the website, Celebrate the 25th anniversary of Tim Burton's iconic film with a live-to-film experience! Starring Danny Elfman as Jack, Catherine O'Hara as Sally, and Ken Page as Oogie Boogie.  It is bad enough missing the game, but Dodger Stadium is between Gary and the Hollywood Bowl.


----------



## Gary A.

Presently, I am cooking up some Chicken Saltimbocca for dinner at the Bowl for Mary Lou and guests.  We found some very very special wine in Temecula on Tuesday, so that will also be on the menu.


----------



## jcdeboever

I want to see the cracker jack prize.


----------



## jcdeboever

Church brought over 2 weeks of home made frozen dinners for the wife and I. Big blessing cause I cant cook. Having baked chicken pot pie tonight. Got the wife all situated. Bath, hair, lotion, check. I'm gonna settle in for some baseball.


----------



## Gary A.

The Chicken 




The Sauce


----------



## jcdeboever

JD is starting in LF tonight.


----------



## davidharmier60

Whoop up on them Dodgers you Sox!


----------



## stapo49

Living in Australia and being a cricket fan I am always amused by the "world series" when it's only played between US and I think a Canadian team?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

stapo49 said:


> Living in Australia and being a cricket fan I am always amused by the "world series" when it's only played between US and I think a Canadian team?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


No Canadian team this year.


----------



## Gary A.

stapo49 said:


> Living in Australia and being a cricket fan I am always amused by the "world series" when it's only played between US and I think a Canadian team?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Trust me ... both the Red Sox and the Dodgers can beat any cricket team in baseball.


----------



## SquarePeg

If you've got the juice to score front row seats behind home plate, shouldn't you have enough juice not to feel the need to wave to the folks at home?


----------



## Dave442

Finally able to catch a game this week, this time on Fox Sports in Spanish.


----------



## SquarePeg

Stressful!


----------



## jcdeboever

That running error is ugly


----------



## jcdeboever

Failure to execute....trying to hit it out of the park all the time.


----------



## jcdeboever

Got a feeling Moreland is.going to drill one...

Nope, he just missed it


----------



## jcdeboever

Good throw and Kinsler is dead meat.


----------



## jcdeboever

There's the good throw, what a canon. Never should have sent him, wasn't deep enough.


----------



## SquarePeg

Ugh they blew it!  They’re unlikely to get another chance.  And who the f is going to pitch tomorrow night?  Eovaldi with a complete game?


----------



## SquarePeg

Sale in relief?


----------



## SquarePeg

Turner - Not even in the same clutch conversation as Papi.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Turner - Not even in the same clutch conversation as Papi.


He usually is but not lately.


----------



## SquarePeg

From a friend on Facebook:

That was some "Final Destination" **** with Kinsler on the base paths. One way or another, the universe was gonna make sure he was thrown out.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Turner - Not even in the same clutch conversation as Papi.


No one was money like Big Papi, he was in a league all by himself.


----------



## SquarePeg

There’s nothing worse than rooting for the away team during extra innings.  I can barely watch.


----------



## Gary A.

Let’s Go Dodgers ... clap, clap ... clap-clap-clap. Dodgers win in 18.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Let’s Go Dodgers ... clap, clap ... clap-clap-clap. Dodgers win in 18.


Gary gets in concert plus baseball game. I'm tired.


----------



## SquarePeg

Man what a game.  Watched most of it although I nodded off during the excitement of the top of the 13th.  Woke up to see Kinsler blow it and then couldn’t get back to sleep until it was over. 

Sox did some damage alright - to my eye bags!


----------



## SquarePeg

Sox best chance to win tonight is to score early and often.  I hope to see their regular line up even if it means Mookie at 2b. I think they need that righty, lefty, righty batting order with Mookie, Benitendi and Martinez as 1-2-3.  I’d like to see Holt instead of Kinsler and maybe give Nunez a few innings off.  

Cora said it would be a lefty starting.  I’m guessing it will be E-Rod  - he’s been sketchy since coming off the DL.  Here’s hoping Roberts goes back to that weak sauce line up from the first 2 games!


----------



## Dave442

Well, I only made it through the 13th and tied at 2. So I listened to this a couple times this morning... 
Muncy ends marathon game with walk-off homer - ESPN Video


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s Go Dodgers ... clap, clap ... clap-clap-clap. Dodgers win in 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary gets in concert plus baseball game. I'm tired.
Click to expand...

What a day. We left at 3:30 to contend with the Dodger Stadium crowd.  Typically, we park at the Zoo and take the shuttle into the Bowl.  Parking at the Bowl is terrifying.  The cars are "Stacked" parked with no roads/paths between cars.  (The only way you're gonna move is when the car ahead or behind you moves.) Between us and the Zoo is Dodger Stadium ... thousands of cars bringing the freeways to a molasses-like crawl.  We figured that the game should be over around 9:00 p.m. ... the Bowl over at 11:00 p.m. ... cool.  Half the people at the Bowl were outfitted in "_Nightmare Before Christmas_" clothing and the other half in Dodger Blue. Especially, during the extra innings, between songs, everyone had the World Series on their lips ... who's up, the count, who's pitching and the play(s). The Zoo is about 15 minutes from Dodger Stadium, I was hoping no one would score before we passed Elysian Park. As it turned out, we made it back for about the 13th inning and watched the remaining game in our pj's. 

PS- If Joe Buck wants to coach, maybe he should be a coach not a stupid announcer. 

PPS- The show was possible one of the best evenings of entertainment Gary has ever attended.  It was wonderful ... amazingly and fantastically wonderful.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg

I’m looking for a big game from Mookie and JD tonight. 

Watched a few of the pre game shows.   It’s a shame that the Nate Eovaldi storyline has kind of overshadowed the beautiful game that Beuhler pitched last night. 

If you haven’t seen the Kevin Millar video on all the mishaps for Nunez through the years, find it and watch it.  It’s amazing how many times he has hit the dirt.  Once at 2b he just went down  for no apparent reason.  I hadn’t realized it was such a thing with him.


----------



## jcdeboever

Rich Hill has more left in the tank, don't take him out....geez. He is pitching fantastic.

Good, left him in there.

What a warrior.  Great start tonight. Got to think about him if this thing goes 7. He was dominant tonight.


----------



## jcdeboever

See. Let the guy pitch. These managers are micro managing to a fault. Hill was dealing. Should have let him ride. Dumb


----------



## jcdeboever

If LA loses his game, you can thank Robert's. All this pitch count crap is stupid when you got a guy 1 hitting a RedSox team for 6 innings. I could see this coming.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> If LA loses his game, you can thank Robert's. All this pitch count crap is stupid when you got a guy 1 hitting a RedSox team for 6 innings. I could see this coming.



Yup.


----------



## SquarePeg

Machado wouldn’t last a minute here.  The fans and the media would crucify his bush league bs. He’s  a dirty punk.  Spiking Pearce on that play was so cheap.  He’s going to get drilled his next at bat - my moneys on Brasier, he’s a bit of a badass.


----------



## Gary A.

*Sigh*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

At least "_The_ _Night of the Living Dead_" was pure fun and enjoyable. ... We caught the start and the end of the game.  There were a lot on zombies coming out of all the windows and doors ... body parts being chewed ... lots of clubbing, and shooting ... a good time was had by all.


----------



## jcdeboever

I am still bitter about not leaving Hill in. They should have rode him out. This is the WS, the guys curveball was unhittable. I seen on stat cast his spin rate was WAY over league average last night. I always have my stat app open during games.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> *Sigh*



Don’t count them out yet.  Kimbrell is gassed and so is most of the Sox bullpen. Price pitching tonight so must be something off with Sale.  Kershaw at home will be tough to beat. Sox need to close this out by game 6 or will be in trouble.  Hill or Beulher in a possible game 7 is scary.  

I hope Sox start Pearce at 1b, Holt at 2b and Devers at 3b.  

I hope LAD brings back that weak sauce righty line up tonight!

Off to buy some more Cracker Jacks...


----------



## jcdeboever

No way I can watch the whole game tonight. Got to get up early


----------



## Gary A.

The friends who joined Mary Lou and I at the Hollywood Bowl Friday night also attended Saturday's game. Waiting from them for an update on the evening.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> The friends who joined Mary Lou and I at the Hollywood Bowl Friday night also attended Saturday's game. Waiting from them for an update on the evening.



I saw on the news that many of the concession stands closed in the 8th inning and had to eventually reopen.  Ran out of Dodger dogs...   a couple of reporters said many people left (and really whe choice did they have if they had kids with them) but during the walk off Homer the stands looked pretty full on tv.


----------



## Gary A.

We were talking about the 18 inning game and how freakin' expensive it must have been for those hanging on, especially for families. A bit of a windfall for the concessioners.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> We were talking about the 18 inning game and how freakin' expensive it must have been for those hanging on, especially for families. A bit of a windfall for the concessioners.


What does a Dodger dog and a beer cost?


----------



## SquarePeg

Comparing Beer, Hot Dog, and Ticket Prices at Major League Baseball Parks


Only the Mets beat out Dodgers for hot dog price.  Fenway is out in front on beer prices.


----------



## Gary A.

A tall Modelo Especial, in a can was $17 delivered to your seat.


----------



## jcdeboever

Hershiser threw out the first pitch. He can still bring it. Hatcher couldn't handle the movement. Lol


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> A tall Modelo Especial, in a can was $17 delivered to your seat.


Yikes[emoji25]


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Gary A.

Congrats Peg.  The better team won.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Congrats Peg.  The better team won.



Thanks Gary.  They are super talented.  I’m happy for Price since he’s supposedly a very nice guy.  A very likeable team!  Especially these 3


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats to Peg and Jon and their Red Sox. What a team. Maybe the best team I've seen in my lifetime. Right there with those 84 Tigers. They are gonna be good for a while. Going in, I thought the Dodgers were the deeper team, wrong again.


----------



## JonA_CT

The off-season talk has already started. David Price can opt-out, and with the ring now, is he more likely to go? Nathan Eovaldi and Joe Kelly are free agents. Can the Red Sox come to terms with both of them? Does Dustin Pedroia ever play baseball again?


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> The off-season talk has already started. David Price can opt-out, and with the ring now, is he more likely to go? Nathan Eovaldi and Joe Kelly are free agents. Can the Red Sox come to terms with both of them? Does Dustin Pedroia ever play baseball again?


No way Price opts out. He will never get paid more than what he is going to get for the remainder of his deal. He has a fuzzy elbow as well so he would be a risk to sign. He would be crazy to opt out. 

The two guys will get paid. Joe Kelly can close somewhere so it's going to hard to keep him. Eovaldi, have no idea but I assume someone will value him. He could be easier to retain and has some value. 

Pedroia is signed until 2021. I would think the Red Sox would love him to retire. I got a feeling he will ride that gravy train until it is nice and thick.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The off-season talk has already started. David Price can opt-out, and with the ring now, is he more likely to go? Nathan Eovaldi and Joe Kelly are free agents. Can the Red Sox come to terms with both of them? Does Dustin Pedroia ever play baseball again?
> 
> 
> 
> No way Price opts out. He will never get paid more than what he is going to get for the remainder of his deal. He has a fuzzy elbow as well so he would be a risk to sign. He would be crazy to opt out.
> 
> The two guys will get paid. Joe Kelly can close somewhere so it's going to hard to keep him. Eovaldi, have no idea but I assume someone will value him. He could be easier to retain and has some value.
> 
> Pedroia is signed until 2021. I would think the Red Sox would love him to retire. I got a feeling he will ride that gravy train until it is nice and thick.
Click to expand...



It’s hard to describe if you don’t live here and don’t hear the way radio “personalities” and some reporters go after certain people and the way their followers act.  For example this morning I made the mistake of tuning in the local sports radio station hoping to hear them talking about the great season the Sox had only to to hear them already debating the Price opt out question.  They were going on and on about their poll where 40% of “the fans” still want Price to opt out despite his performance in the WS.   What they don’t mention is it’s 40% of their listeners which is not representative of all Sox fans.  

These guys and their followers make it a point to cause controversy because they feed off of it.  Price, or any other player who listens to this crap, would feel very unwanted.  Really to survive as a player in Boston they need to have a very thick skin and not listen to these blow hards.  Hard to do in this era of media dominance of sports.  And Price was obviously bothered by this from the day he got here.  

MVP - Pearce was deserving but it could have just as easily been Price or Eovaldi but, IMO it should have gone to the entire Red Sox pitching staff.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The off-season talk has already started. David Price can opt-out, and with the ring now, is he more likely to go? Nathan Eovaldi and Joe Kelly are free agents. Can the Red Sox come to terms with both of them? Does Dustin Pedroia ever play baseball again?
> 
> 
> 
> No way Price opts out. He will never get paid more than what he is going to get for the remainder of his deal. He has a fuzzy elbow as well so he would be a risk to sign. He would be crazy to opt out.
> 
> The two guys will get paid. Joe Kelly can close somewhere so it's going to hard to keep him. Eovaldi, have no idea but I assume someone will value him. He could be easier to retain and has some value.
> 
> Pedroia is signed until 2021. I would think the Red Sox would love him to retire. I got a feeling he will ride that gravy train until it is nice and thick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s hard to describe if you don’t live here and don’t hear the way radio “personalities” and some reporters go after certain people and the way their followers act.  For example this morning I made the mistake of tuning in the local sports radio station hoping to hear them talking about the great season the Sox had only to to hear them already debating the Price opt out question.  They were going on and on about their poll where 40% of “the fans” still want Price to opt out despite his performance in the WS.   What they don’t mention is it’s 40% of their listeners which is not representative of all Sox fans.
> 
> These guys and their followers make it a point to cause controversy because they feed off of it.  Price, or any other player who listens to this crap, would feel very unwanted.  Really to survive as a player in Boston they need to have a very thick skin and not listen to these blow hards.  Hard to do in this era of media dominance of sports.  And Price was obviously bothered by this from the day he got here.
> 
> MVP - Pearce was deserving but it could have just as easily been Price or Eovaldi but, IMO it should have gone to the entire Red Sox pitching staff.
Click to expand...

I can relate to your local radio idiot's. Detroit has them as well. It got so bad, Martha Ford (Lions) pulled the local radio telecasts from 97.1.  The idiots fill time with their trivial dribble. It is a non issue really, its Price's decision, plain & simple. I'm sure Boston brass would love if Price opted out due to his elbow uncertainty. However, Price is a stand up guy and went out of his way locally in his short stay in Detroit. He was a stellar regular season pitcher. I am happy for him. He was a tireless worker, excellent teammate. His playoff performance was an enigma but not any more. 

Boston has a solid core of players that should be productive for a few years. The blessing is in your huge market. Dombrowski took one of the top minor league systems and decimates it, just as he did in Detroit. However, Detroit is not a large market team and will take years to recover. Boston can simply dip into the FA pool to tweak the controllable core. They will hit a wall at some point as the money spent on FA's usually is directed at player development. It's a trade off that only large market teams can endure. Teams like Oakland, Milwaukee, Tampa, Colorado,  etc. have to really nail those draft picks and develop them. That's why they have a luxury tax. 

Joe Kelly will be closing for someone next year.

Eovaldi is interesting, he has a ton of upside and really helped himself this post season. I suspect he gets over paid by a team that is close to making playoffs.


----------



## Gary A.

Red Sox out played and out coached the Dodgers.  I hate losing.  I thought they were both pretty even but the Dodgers would prevail.  I still think they're both pretty even, a few breaks going this-way or lack of break going that-way ... and the Series would still be going.  The up side is no more Buck ... and all his stupid remarks.  I felt he was obviously pro-Soxs.  He was very irritating, sorta like gangrene ... after some festering you just want to grab a chainsaw and cut off an appendage. My Mom used to watch the game on Tv and listen to Scully on the radio ... even when we were at the stadium she always had her _Cardinal & Gold _transistor radio with her so she could hear Scully_. _


----------



## jcdeboever

He is a Cardinal lover and that elevates his alliance with the AL team. He probably hates the Dodgers. He wins all kinds of awards so he is here to stay unless he does something totally stupid...we can only hope... Anyway, Joe Girardi will your manager next year....lol


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Red Sox out played and out coached the Dodgers.  I hate losing.  I thought they were both pretty even but the Dodgers would prevail.  I still think they're both pretty even, a few breaks going this-way or lack of break going that-way ... and the Series would still be going.  The up side is no more Buck ... and all his stupid remarks.  I felt he was obviously pro-Soxs.  He was very irritating, sorta like gangrene ... after some festering you just want to grab a chainsaw and cut off an appendage. My Mom used to watch the game on Tv and listen to Scully on the radio ... even when we were at the stadium she always had her _Cardinal & Gold _transistor radio with her so she could hear Scully_. _



Buck has a unique way of making whoever is listening to him feel like he is against their team and for the other team.  It's his one true talent.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Sox out played and out coached the Dodgers.  I hate losing.  I thought they were both pretty even but the Dodgers would prevail.  I still think they're both pretty even, a few breaks going this-way or lack of break going that-way ... and the Series would still be going.  The up side is no more Buck ... and all his stupid remarks.  I felt he was obviously pro-Soxs.  He was very irritating, sorta like gangrene ... after some festering you just want to grab a chainsaw and cut off an appendage. My Mom used to watch the game on Tv and listen to Scully on the radio ... even when we were at the stadium she always had her _Cardinal & Gold _transistor radio with her so she could hear Scully_. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buck has a unique way of making whoever is listening to him feel like he is against their team and for the other team.  It's his one true talent.
Click to expand...

Yes, sort of. He and his Dad were with the Cardinals from 1960 to 2008 I think.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## SquarePeg

Ask any Red Sox fan and they will tell you that Buck hates the Sox (we did beat his Cardinals 2X in the WS). 

I don't really think the Dodgers were outmatched so much as they ran into a team with a pitching staff that really decided to shine at the right time.   Everyone (including me) thought that pitching would be the weak point for the Sox and in the end, it was what won it for them.  It took an 18 inning game for LADs to beat them and get a win.


----------



## Gary A.

You say the Boston defense rose to the occasion ... I say the Los Angeles offense failed.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> You say the Boston defense rose to the occasion ... I say the Los Angeles offense failed.


This, silent bats. Everyone trying to hit it out


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> This, silent bats. Everyone trying to hit it out



I still think you have to credit the pitching.  Kelly and Eovaldi were throwing 99+, unhittable stuff, and both Price and Sale were incredible last night.  

Same for LAD.  Sox bats were silent against Hill and Beuhler who were both lights out.  It wasn't terrible hitting, it was just great pitching.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> This, silent bats. Everyone trying to hit it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think you have to credit the pitching.  Kelly and Eovaldi were throwing 99+, unhittable stuff, and both Price and Sale were incredible last night.
> 
> Same for LAD.  Sox bats were silent against Hill and Beuhler who were both lights out.  It wasn't terrible hitting, it was just great pitching.
Click to expand...

True enough.


----------



## SquarePeg

And the villain is defeated in the end:


----------



## Dave442

Congrats to the Red Sox. They really played as a team, showing that against the Astros and then again against the Dodgers. Hope to catch more than just one Dodgers game next year, and now I definitely need to make a visit to Fenway Park.


----------



## SquarePeg

Dave442 said:


> Congrats to the Red Sox. They really played as a team, showing that against the Astros and then again against the Dodgers. Hope to catch more than just one Dodgers game next year, and now I definitely need to make a visit to Fenway Park.



It's a must for any baseball fan.  If you ever decide to go, avoid rf grand stand and upper bleachers.  Everything else is a great view.  There's a great tour that you can take.  If you time it right on a game day you could be up on the green monster during bp.  Bring a sharpie in case you get to go inside the wall/scoreboard.  There is also museum on site that I don't think you can get into unless you're with a tour.  Has some really cool stuff and you get to take pics with the WS trophies.


----------



## SquarePeg

Red Sox twitter feed is responding to tweets from their Opening Day loss.  It's hilarious.  

Barstool Sports


----------



## jcdeboever

Peg and JonA, are y'all going to the parade on Wednesday?


----------



## JonA_CT

Nah. I’ve never been. A Wednesday is a tough day to take off work, and Boston is just under 2 hours with no traffic. No idea what it would be at rush hour more or less to make the parade.


----------



## SquarePeg

I think I’m going.  Went to the last Pats parade and had a blast.


----------



## Gary A.

Okay ... now what do we talk about?


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Okay ... now what do we talk about?



Can the LAD keep Kershaw or will he opt out?  Will they keep Dave Roberts?  Will they change their approach to managing so strictly by the numbers?  Will LA fans continue to bleed blue after being denied 2 years in a row?

Did Eduardo Nunez make it out of LA without falling down again?  Will Punkchado end up with the hated Yankees or the hated Rays?  Will LAD, Houston and Milwaukee please stop giving out those stupid towels?  I'd be pretty po'd if I paid big money for a seat and had someone waving a towel in my face.  

Will the Sox try to sign Eovaldi and/or Kelly?  Will the NYY come after either of them?  What about Pearce?  Will David Price opt out?  Will Pedroia come back or retire?  Where will Kinsler end up?  Will SquarePeg let Princess cut school to go to the parade?  (you bet!)


----------



## Gary A.

Most of those questions have been answered long ago by Joe Buck and our own JC DeBoever.


----------



## jcdeboever

Kershaw stays in LA, hard to turn down 35 mil

Dave Robert's may keep his job if he fires a couple coaches. The fans probably hate this loss more than last year, almost have to wonder if it's a hopeless feeling for them. 

Lazychado is a Yankee

Kelly is gonna get paid to close somewhere, Cubs? Cardinals? Eovaldi gonna get paid to start somewhere, Brewers? Pearce is only an affordable to a big market team sonny guess he gets a raise and stays in Boston. Price would be crazy to opt out, maybe he hates Boston enough to do it but money is undefeated. Pedroia will come back healthy. Kinsler will sign for a lot less but probably elsewhere. Not a huge market for starting 2B that can't hit. 

Princess is sporting the parade in style and will let mother know who all the hot Red Sox are.

Tigers suck


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Princess is sporting the parade in style and will let mother know who all the hot Red Sox are.



She will be wearing her Benintendi hoodie I'm sure.  She refers to him as her "husband" lol.  She definitely won't want to be anywhere near me during the parade.  I am only cool when a ride or money is needed.  15 is old enough to go with her friends.


----------



## JonA_CT

SquarePeg said:


> She will be wearing her Benintendi hoodie I'm sure.  She refers to him as her "husband" lol.



I had a student who referred to a MLB player as her husband last year. Complicating things? Her dad works for that MLB team, and she actually sort of knows him. I asked her how many words she can get out in his presence though, and she admitted it wasn't many, haha.


----------



## SquarePeg

I used to refer to Ellsbury as my inappropriately young boyfriend.  From this year's team there are too many adorable players to choose just one.  But Princess loves Benny Biceps.


----------



## Gary A.

For along time, I wanted Kershaw to be my husband ... but now I'm over it.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> For along time, I wanted Kershaw to be my husband ... but now I'm over it.


Now its Puig


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> I used to refer to Ellsbury as my inappropriately young boyfriend.  From this year's team there are too many adorable players to choose just one.  But Princess loves Benny Biceps.


You could settle for my son, he looks like JD


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For along time, I wanted Kershaw to be my husband ... but now I'm over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now its Puig
Click to expand...

Ooooouhhhh Puig ... dreamboat Cubano.


----------



## Gary A.

@ Peg: LOL


----------



## SquarePeg

Photos from the parade:  Red Sox victory Parade 2018 (very pic heavy)


----------



## jcdeboever

What to do about MLB’s falling post-season TV ratings

How about starting games earlier? 

How about getting someone cool doing play by play to attract the younger crowd? 

Large market WS and down 10% means people don't want to stay up late and watch it. I couldn't watch the deciding game because I needed to get up extra early to work. 

8:10 is way too late with all the commercial timeouts and the fact you have two teams that grind out at bats. Disaster for the casual fan.


----------



## SquarePeg

The late start times were brutal.  They are too greedy for the prime time ad revenues.  And Fox sucks.


----------

